# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع > منتدى وفيات القطيف >  >  وفيات القطيف "متجدد"

## بيسان

السلام عليكم 
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد

ساقووم بوضع اسمااء المتوفين كل يوم

وابي الكل يقرء ليهم الفاااتحة على اروحم واروح المؤمنين والمؤمنات

وانا لله وانا اليه لراجعون

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 


"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم ..16ذو الحجة .. السبت..1427هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد عباس حسن ال ليث


(العوامية)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .16ذو الحجه ..يوم السبت ليلة الاحد..1427هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب علي حسن آل مديفع




(القطيف - الدبابية)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 


"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم ..16ذو الحجة .. السبت..1427هـ

إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه فاطمه صالح المهر
( ام منصور المهر )

(المدني-القطيف)


منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .17ذو الحجه .. الاحد..1427هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب عبدالسلام عبدالله آل عبدالحي




(القطيف - القلعة)
منتديات شبكة الناصره تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .17ذو الحجه .. الاحد..1427هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الطفل السعيد سيدحسين سيدسعيدالسادة




(القطيف - الخويلدية)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .18ذو الحجه .. الاثنين..1427هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه السعيده غفران ماجد احمد ال سواد 




(القطيف - سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .18ذو الحجه .. الاثنين..1427هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه أم إبراهيم ال زكريا 




(القطيف - الشويكة)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## ahmed

شكرا لك علا هذا المجهود الطيب والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## سامراء

الله يرحمهم جميعاً
ويعطيك العافيه اختي على هذا النقل

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

الله يرحمهم برحمته 

الولاء الفاطمي

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .18ذو الحجه .. الاثنين..1427هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حسن البصري




(القطيف - حلة محيش)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .19ذو الحجه .. الثلاثاء..1427هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالكريم مهنا الزاهر 



(القطيف - العوامية)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## أمل الظهور

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *


مشكورة حبيبتي بيسان 

على المجهود 

ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .19ذو الحجه .. الثلاثاء..1427هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي منصور آل زواد




(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .19ذو الحجه .. الثلاثاء..1427هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه زوجة حسن آل ثاني(الجبان)




(القطيف)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .20ذو الحجه .. الاربعاء..1427هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالكريم حسين السنان (أبو فايز)
(القلعة - القطيف)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .20ذو الحجه .. الاربعاء..1427هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عباس محمد الشرقي
(حلة محيش - القطيف)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .20ذو الحجه .. الاربعاء..1427هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي تركي العلوان
(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .20ذو الحجه .. الاربعاء..1427هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد حسين عون آل عبدالنبي
(الدبابية)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## الليل الأليل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .21ذو الحجه .. الخميس..1427هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه خاتون شيخ محمد صالح المبارك
زوجه الحاج محمد سعيد الشيخ علي الخنيزي 

(القلعة - القطيف)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## أمل الظهور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *


رحم الله الجميع

بيسان جهد الله يعطيك العافيه عليه

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .21ذو الحجه .. الخميس..1427هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج جعفر ال سليمان
( أكبر معمر في الجارودية )
(الجارودية - القطيف)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .22ذو الحجه .. الجمعه..1427هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم خادم اهل البيت الملا علي العقيلي
(تاروت - القطيف)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .22ذو الحجه .. الجمعه..1427هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عيسى عبدالله السبع
(سيهات - القطيف)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## درب الإيمان

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 

مشكورة أختي على هذا الجهد

وربي يرحمنا برحمته

تحياتي

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .22ذو الحجه .. الجمعه..1427هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سيد ضياء سيد هاشم الشاخوري
(التوبي - القطيف)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .23ذو الحجه .. السبت..1427هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه فهيمه أبراهيم المحسن
(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..23ذو الحجه .. السبت..1427هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد شافي عبدالهادي اللاجامي
(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم ..23ذو الحجه .. السبت..1427هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حبيب الضامن
(سنابس)
منتديات شبكة الناصره تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .25ذو الحجه .. الاحد..1427هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه أم عيسى الضوأ
(الشويكه - القطيف)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .24ذو الحجه .. الاحد..1427هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم سيدسعود سيدحمزه الجراش (ال حمزه)
(التوبي - القطيف)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .24ذو الحجه .. الاحد..1427هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه فاطمه عبدالله الصيرفي
(العوامية - القطيف)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافي تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*رحمة ربي عليهم وعلى المومنين والمومنات* 
*يسلمو على النقل* 
*واله يصبر اهالييهم*

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .26ذو الحجه .. الثلاثاء..1427هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه ابتسام علي المزعل
(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصره تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .26ذو الحجه .. الثلاثاء..1427هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه سلمي احمد بديوي
(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه  تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .26ذو الحجه .. الثلاثاء..1427هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد رضامحمدعلي أل عويشر
(القطيف-الجارودية)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .26ذو الحجه .. الثلاثاء..1427هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه خديجه عيسى ادم (ام عبدالله مهدي الخنيزي)
(القطف-القلعه)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .26ذو الحجه .. الثلاثاء..1427هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حسين محمد بليل
(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الماصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## المستجير

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
ونسال الله له المغفرة والرضوان

----------


## اسير الهوى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *
ورحم الله موتانا وموتاكم وموتا جميع المؤمنين وحشرهم مع محمد وآل محمد واسكنهم الله فسيح جناته ياأرحم الراحمين
مشكورة خية على الجهد الجبار....وموفقة واطال الله بعمرك...
ياسر...

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .26ذو الحجه .. الثلاثاء..1427هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حسين محمد بليل
(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووووورين  على توواجد الاعضااء الكريم

والله يرحم والديكم

وابي الكل يوواصل في قراءه الفااتحة لروواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## أمل الظهور

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .27ذو الحجه .. الاربعاء..1427هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج المؤمن عبدالله الزاهر (أبو الاستاذ علي )
(العوامية)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه  تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## نـــور الـقـمـر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

الله يرحم جميع الموتى من المؤمنين والمؤمنات

ويسكنهم فسيح جناته

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .28ذو الحجه .. الخميس..1427هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه صنعا عجيان (زوجة مسلم عجيان)
(القطيف-حلة محيش)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه  تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .28ذو الحجه .. الخميس..1427هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه مريم الشخل
(القطيف-حلة محيش)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .28ذو الحجه .. الخميس..1427هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد إبراهيم حسن الراشد
(القطيف-حلة محيش)
منتديات رشبكة الناصره الثقاافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .28ذو الحجه .. الخميس..1427هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه ام سلمان امويس
(القطيف-ام الحمام)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .28ذو الحجه .. الخميس..1427هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد رمزي جاسم الزوري
(سنابس)

متوفي في حادث قطار طريق بقيق

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## أمل الظهور

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

اسكنهم الله فسيح جناته 

ربي يعطيك الف عافيه 

جزاك الله خير

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .28ذو الحجه .. الخميس..1427هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد محمد الشرقي
(القطيف-الشويكة)
متوفي في حادث طريق بقيق

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .28ذو الحجه .. الخميس..1427هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم علي ابراهيم ال سالم
(تاروت)


منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .29ذو الحجه .. الجمعة..1427هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه أم عبدالله محيميد
(التوبي)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## شوق الربيع

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 


 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم 1.. محرم .. السبت..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج رضي ابوعبدالله (ابونصر)
(سنابس)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم 1..محرم .. السبت..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه زكيه حسن المصطفي
(زوجة المرحوم مجيد طه الزاير)
(القطيف-القلعه)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم2..محرم .. الاحد..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه فاطمه حسن البحراني
(القطيف-التوبي)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه  تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## النغم انيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم2..محرم .. الاحد..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فاطمه منصور سباع
(الربيعيه)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## عيون لاتنام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

رحهمهم الله جميعا واسكنهم فسيح جناته

----------


## فرح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

رحهمهم الله جميعا واسكنهم فسيح جناته*

----------


## أمل الظهور

السلام عليكم ..

بيسان تعتذر لكم أيها الاخوة لأن صارت لها أشوي ظروف وبتتغيب عن المنتدى كم يوم 

وطلبت مني أمسك مكانها بالوفيات ....


وإن شاء الله نقوم بالواجب 


يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## أمل الظهور

اليـوم3..محرم .. الاثنين..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه زينب يوسف امسبح
(ام الحمام)

منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## أمل الظهور

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم3..محرم .. الاثنين..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي كاظم ال خزام
(القطيف)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة  تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## عيون لاتنام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

الله يرحم موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات
ويسكنهم فسيح جناته

شكرا أختي أمل الظهور
والله يرجع بيسان بالسلامة إن شاء الله

أختكم 
عيون لاتنام

----------


## أمل الظهور

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم3..محرم .. الاثنين..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد مهدي زكي مهدي العلوان
(القطيف-الشريعة) 

منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ  الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ  إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ  اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ 
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## أمل الظهور

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم4..محرم .. الثلاثاء..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب سيدمهدي سيدباقر العوامي
(القطيف-مياس)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## أمل الظهور

اليـوم3..محرم .. الاثنين..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه عبده حسن الشيخ أم علي العبدالهادي
(تاروت)

منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## أمل الظهور

اليـوم4..محرم .. الاثنين..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سيد علوي سيد سلمان ابو الرحي 
(القديح) 
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## أمل الظهور

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم5..محرم .. الاربعاء..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه فاطمه علي ال كاظم(ام علي رضوان)
(القطيف-البحاري)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## أمل الظهور

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم6..محرم .. الخميس..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج جعفر محمد المحسن(ابومحمد)
(العوامية) 

منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## أمل الظهور

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم6..محرم .. الخميس..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاجه زهراء الحافظ(ام عبدالله عيسى الحافظ)
(صفوى) 

منتديات شبكة الناصرة  تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## أمل الظهور

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم6..محرم .. الخميس..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد عباس ال جميع
(الاوجام) 

منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

شكرا لكِ اخيه 
ولله يقدرنا نرد لك هالجميل 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## بيسان

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم6..محرم .. الخميس..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج صالح الناصر
(الاوجام) 
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم6..محرم .. الخميس..1428هـ

إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب مهدي علي اليوسف
(حلة محيش)


منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم6..محرم .. الخميس..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فاطمة علي العجمي
(سيهات)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم7..محرم .. الجمعه..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب حبيب مهدي ال مغيص
(القطيف-البحاري)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"


اليـوم7..محرم .. الجمعه..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه نجمة مهدي خلف
(الشويكة)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم7..محرم .. الجمعه..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبد الله تركي المشهد
(عنك)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم7..محرم .. الجمعه..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه صفيه علي ال داوود
(تاروت)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم7..محرم .. الجمعه..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه معصومه محمد الغاوي ام علي حسن المادح
(حله محيش)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"اليـوم8..محرم .. السبت..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد مرتضي حسن الجنبي
متوفي في حادث سير 
(القديح) 
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *
شباب في يوم الشباب
رحمة ربي عليه

----------


## أمل الظهور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

الله يرحمهم

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"اليـوم9..محرم .. الاحد..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشابه السعيده ابتسام الدعبل
(تاروت)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم9..محرم .. الاحد..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج جاسم ال دهنيم
(البحاري)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم9..محرم .. الاحد..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم علي حسن المسلم (الغمضي)
(القطيف)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"


اليـوم10..محرم .. الاثنين..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه زوجة المرحوم الحاج عبدالكريم مهنا الزاهر(زوجه توفي بتاريخ 19ذوالحجه1427)
(العوامية)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"


اليـوم10..محرم .. الاثنين..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه دره علي العوي(ام علي منصور ابوتاكي)
(القطيف-البحاري)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"


اليـوم10..محرم .. الاثنين..1428هـ

إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سالم إبراهيم محمد ال سالم
(سيهات)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد



﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"


اليـوم10..محرم .. الاثنين..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سعيد علي الحداد
(القطيف-التوبي)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد



﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"


اليـوم10..محرم .. الاثنين..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سيدسعيد سيدناصر الشاعر المسحر(ابواشرف)
(القطيف-الكويكب)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد



﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم11..محرم .. الثلاثاء..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سيعيد ال ثنيان
(القطيف-البحاري)


منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد



﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم11..محرم .. الثلاثاء..1428هـ

إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه زهراء علي العامر
(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم11..محرم .. الثلاثاء..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه ملكه بنت المرحوم الحاج حسن الشماسي
(ام المهندس السيد زكي السيد حسن العوامي )
(القطيف - القلعه)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم12..محرم .. الاربعاء..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج احمد علي العسكري
(القطيف-الخويلدية)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم12..محرم .. الاربعاء..1428هـ

إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج احمد ال حمود
(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## الــــنـــاري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إنا لله وإنا إليه لراجعون
رحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات جميعا
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

تحياتي
أختك عيون لاتنام

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم13..محرم .. الخميس..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله صالح العاشور
(الاوجام)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم14..محرم .. الجمعه..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم احمد عبدالله ال شجرة
(القطيف-الشريعة)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

اليـوم14..محرم .. الجمعه..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي احمد الاصيل(ابوإبراهيم)
(الخويلدية)
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

اليـوم15..محرم .. السبت..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم نجمه علي زين الدين
(سيهات)
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"


منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

اليـوم15..محرم .. السبت..1428هـإنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم زهراء علي دخيل ال إبراهيم
(صفوى)
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"



منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## أمل الظهور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ


الله يرحمهم ويسكن ارواحهم الجنة

----------


## الهام الشوق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ


الله يرحمهم ويسكن ارواحهم الجنة

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..16..محرم .. الاحد..1428هـ

إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد ايمن سلمان خضر

(المدارس)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"


اليـوم..16..محرم .. الاحد..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه السعيده فاطمه محمد عبدالكريم سياقات

(العوامية)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"



اليـوم..16..محرم .. الاحد..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد حسن علي خضير

(ام الجزم - القطيف)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"





اليـوم..17..محرم .. الاثنين..1428هـ

إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج تقي ملاحسن الخميس(ابوسامي)

(القطيف-القلعه)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج مهدي منصور ال درويش

(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## أمل الظهور

الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

رحم الله اروحهم جميعا


عواافي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..18..محرم .. الثلاثاء..1428هـ

إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي صالح الجبان

(القطيف)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..18..محرم .. الثلاثاء..1428هـ

إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه خادمة اهل البيت الملايه الحاجه خديجه عبدالله ملا حميد ال جواد

(القطيف-المدني)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..19..محرم .. الاربعاء..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه عبدةعلي حسن الطويل
(ام عبدالرسول النهاش)
(تاروت)
الفاتحة في حسينية النهاش بالقطيف
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"


اليـوم..20..محرم ..الخميس..1428هـ


إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم علي مكي فر يد(ابوحيدر)
(صفوى)


منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..21..محرم ..الجمعه..1428هـ





إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله بن صالح الفرج ... "ابو رأفت"
( العوامية)


منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## القلب المرح

﴿  إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ ﴾

**  رحم الله من يقرأ لروحه وأرواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات الفاتحة **
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
 الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## القلب المرح

*انتقلت الى رحمة الله الحاجة / زهراء حسن علي أبو عبدالله .  عن عمرٍ ناهز (84) سنة ،وذلك يوم الأحد 23/01/1428هـ  الموافق لـ 11/02/2007م .* 
* تغمد الله الفقيدة السعيدة بواسع رحمته وأسكنها فسيح جناته مع محمد صلى الله عليه وآله الطيبين الطاهرين.*
*﴿  إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ ﴾*

**  *  **
*منتديات شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه  تعزي أهل الفقيدة السعيدة*
***  رحم الله من يقرأ لروحها وأرواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات الفاتحة ***
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..23..محرم ..الاحد..1428هـ


إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه ام عبدالله احمد رضي السيهاتي
(العوامية)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..23..محرم ..الاحد..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عيسى سلمان ال إسماعيل
(الجش)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..23..محرم ..الاحد..1428هـ

إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه زينب علي الراشد(زوجة الحاج علي مدن الراشد)
(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"اليـوم..23..محرم ..الاحد..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج احمد علي ال عباس(ابومسيح)
(ام الحمام)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد  
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..24..محرم ..الاثنين..1428هـ

إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه السيدة شريفه سيدمهدي (ام حسن مكي ال جساس)
(الخويلدية)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## أمل الظهور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..25..محرم ..الثلاثاء..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حسن عبدالله العلوان
(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## أمل الظهور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ 


جزاك الله الف خير خيتتووو

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..26..محرم ..الاربعاء..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله عيسى الباشا 
(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..26..محرم ..الاربعاء..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج جاسم البحراني 
(القطيف-التوبي)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..26..محرم ..الاربعاء..1428هـ

إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد محمد ابراهيم معيلو 
(تاروت)


متوفي في حادث سير في طريق الجبيل
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..27..محرم ..الخميس..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج الاستاذ عبدالله حسن الكاكا 
(الوساده)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..27..محرم ..الخميس..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه نعيمه منصور الزاير(ام الحاج سعيد الشيخ ميرزا حسين البريكي) 
(القطيف-القلعه)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..28..محرم ..الجمعه..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه بدرية علي القيصوم 
(القطيف-مياس)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..28..محرم ..الجمعه..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه مريم محمد المسكين 
(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..28..محرم ..الجمعه..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله ال ضيف 
(القطيف-التوبي)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..28..محرم ..الجمعه..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد صادق سعيد كلاله 
(القطيف-الشويكه)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ"
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..29..محرم ..السبت..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الاستاذ الحاج الفاضل ابن القطيف 
عبدالله رضي الشماسي (ابو حلمي) 
(القلعة - القطيف)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## وعود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ** 
*اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ*

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..29..محرم ..السبت..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج أحمد علي الغانم
(ابو علي) 
(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..30..محرم ..الاحد..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه عيوش خميس(ام عبدالله وسمير جمعه مرزوق مبارك)
(القطيف-القلعه)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## هبة السماء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *
الله يرحمهم برحمته
مشكوره بيساان

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..1..صفر ..الاثنين..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم عبدالله الغمغام 
ابو جمال 
(الشريعه) 
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..1..صفر ..الاثنين..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم محمد سعيد محمد آل جمعه شقيق المهندس حسين محمد سعيد آل جمعه 
متوفي في العراق



سيكون مجلس العزاء
في حسينية آل جمعه بالكويكب 
عصراً و ليلاً
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..2..صفر ..الثلاثاء..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد الأستاذ عبدالعزيز محمد 
احمد امسبح
(ام الحمام) 
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
رحمة الله عليه وعلى المومنين والمونات اجمعين

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..2..صفر ..الثلاثاء..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي محمد ال طلاق
(القديح)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## وعود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ** 
*اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ*

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..2..صفر ..الثلاثاء..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الطفل السعيد حسن عبدالله ال حماده
(القطيف-الشويكة)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..3..صفر ..الاربعاء..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد جاسم احمد صالح شهاب
(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..3..صفر ..الاربعاء..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه خاتون الزاهر 
أم منصور حسن علي المرزوق
(القطيف - الشريعه)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..3..صفر ..الاربعاء..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم جاسم جمعه الحساوي(ابوعلي)
(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..4..صفر ..الخميس..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم راشد حسين داؤود
ابو حسين
(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..4..صفر ..الخميس..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم عبدالله الشلاتي
ابواسحاق
(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..4..صفر ..الخميس..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابة السعيده صباح حسن الحماد
(القديح)

زوجة حسين سلمان الناصر من اهالي التوبي 
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..4..صفر ..الخميس..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه ام أحمد عيسى ال سبت 

(القطيف - الخويلدية)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..4..صفر ..الخميس..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سيد علوي سيد إبراهيم الساده

(الجارودية)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..5..صفر ..الجمعه..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه السده هاشميه الشاخوري(ام حسن محمد الصليبي) 

(القطيف -المدني)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## سعيد درويش

رحم الله الجميع بواسع رحمته وأثبابك الله أختي بيسان وسوف أثبت هدا الموضوع لأهميته أخيك سعيد درويش

----------


## بيسان

شكرا لك اخي سعيد

والله يعطيك الف عاافيه

والله يرحم الجميع 

ونسالكم الدعااء

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..5..صفر ..الجمعه..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه السده هاشميه سيد علي الشريف(ام علي الحلال)

(القطيف -البحاري)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..6..صفر ..السبت..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سلمان الناصر(ابوجمعان)

(الاوجام)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..7..صفر ..الاحد..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومة الشابة السعيده زهراء جاسم آل ناس
زوجة عبدالعزيز مكي العسيف

(الشويكة - القطيف)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..7..صفر ..الاحد..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومة الحاجه مدينه يوسف الخميس (ام احمد منصور الخميس)

(حلة محيش)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## عيون لاتنام

رحمهم الله جميعا وأسكنهم فسيح جناته
بحق محمد وال محمد
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## أمل الظهور

الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

الله يرحمهم جميعا 

ويعطيك العافية بيسان

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..8..صفر ..الاثنين..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج أحمد تركي آل جراد
(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..9..صفر ..الثلاثاء..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سيد حسن سيد سالم العلوي

(الجارودية)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..10..صفر ..الاربعاء..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله مهدي المناسف(العوامية)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..12..صفر ..الجمعه..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي تركي ال جراد
اخوه توفي يوم الاثنين 8 صفر
(سيهات)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..13..صفر ..السبت..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حبيب رضي المدن

(الجارودية)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..14..صفر ..الاحد..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله عبدالله الخريده

(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..14..صفر ..الاحد..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومة الحاجة نصره مهدي الغرابام علي ال سماح
(الكويكب)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..15..صفر ..الاثنين..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه زهراء احمد ال منيانام علي سالم ابراهيم السالم

(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..15..صفر ..الاثنين..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه السعيده هدى عبدالله سلمان الغريافي (زوجة الأستاذ حسين إبراهيم العاشور)

(القطيف-الكويكب)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..16..صفر ..الثلاثاء..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فاطمه علي كاظم ال حمود (ام الأستاذ حبيب ال حمود)

(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..16..صفر ..الثلاثاء..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه مريم الناجي (زوجة المرحوم الحاج علي النايم)

(القطيف-الشويكة)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..16..صفر ..الثلاثاء..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي حسن العسكري

(الخويلدية)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..16..صفر ..الثلاثاء..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي حسن العسكري

(الخويلدية)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..17..صفر ..الاربعاء..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد حسين عبدالله زاهر
(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..17..صفر ..الاربعاء..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج محمد علي الجنوبي 
(ابوالمرحوم علي)
(تاروت)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## عيون لاتنام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ


رحمهم الله جميعا وأسكنهم فسيح جناته
بحق محمد وال محمد


يعطيش العافيه أختي بيسان

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..17..صفر ..الاربعاء..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حسن احمد العجمي
(سيهات)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..18..صفر ..الخميس..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالجليل الحجاج
(تاروت)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..20..صفر ..السبت..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد حسين علي جاسم الخلف
(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..20..صفر ..السبت..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي عبدالله ال مبارك (ابوالشيخ جعفر)
(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..20..صفر ..السبت..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالوهاب ال عبدالوهاب (للمعلومية المرحوم من البحرين قدم إلى سنابس قبل 35سنه تقريبا)
(سنابس)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..21..صفر ..الاحد..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج احمد مكي البطران
(حلة محيش)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..22..صفر ..الاثنين..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج احمد عبدالعزيز محمد زين الدين
(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..22..صفر ..الاثنين..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاجه فاطمه طاهر ال سيف
(ام محمد عبدالكريم الشيخ حسين)
(القطيف-القلعه)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..23..صفر ..الثلاثاء..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج مهدي عبدالله الفردان(ابوعبدالله)
(حلة محيش)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..23..صفر ..الثلاثاء..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج منصور حسين متعب(ابو الهلايم)
(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..24..صفر ..الاربعاء..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد عبدالهادي سعيد علي منصور الحايكي
(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..24..صفر ..الاربعاء..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حسن صالح الغمغام
(القطيف-الشريعة)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..24..صفر ..الاربعاء..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه فريده مكي الجنيبي
زوجة سيد رضي الزواد 
(الخويلدية)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..25..صفر ..الخميس..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه السعيده هدى عبدالله الغزال
(الشريعه)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الله يرحمهم جميعا ويسكنهم فسيح جناته بحق محمد وال محمد
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ


صدق الله العظيم

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..26..صفر ..الجمعه..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه ام علي احمد مطر
(العوامية)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..26..صفر ..الجمعه..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فاطمه حسين إبراهيم الصادق
(صفوى)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
 اليـوم..26..صفر ..الجمعه..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فاطمه محمد ال كرم (ام عبدالرسول احمد ال عباس)
(القطيف-الشويكة)


منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..27..صفر ..السبت..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه مريم حسن محميد(ام الأستاذ احمد عبدالله ال ظاهر)
(القطيف-المدني)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..27..صفر ..السبت..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه السعيده السيدة كريمة سيدهاشم العيش
(الربيعية)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..28..صفر ..الاحد..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي احمد الجنبي
(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..28..صفر ..الاحد..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله علي ال غزوي(ابوعبدالعزيز)
(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..28..صفر ..الاحد..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله علي القصاب{الاصمعي}
(ابوعلي)
(القطيف - مياس)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..29..صفر ..الاثنين..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج احمد منصور ال محمود
(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بسمه الم

انا الى الله وانا اليه راجعون
الله يرحمهم برحمته 
هم السابقون ونحن الحقون
الله يساعدنا على دالك اليوم

----------


## لهلو

اليـوم..24..صفر ..الاربعاء..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حسن صالح الغمغام
(القطيف-الشريعة)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ


الله يرحمك يااارب ويرحم جميع امواات امؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 
والله البيت ياعمي ظلمة من دونك
الله يرحمك ياارب ويرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين

----------


## أمل الظهور

الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ



رحمة الله عليهم جميعا ..

----------


## بيسان

غاليتي 
،، لهلو ،،
عظم الله اجركِ واخر الاحزان ان شااء الله
وجعله الله في جنان الخلد ان شااء الله
***
بسمة الم
وامل الظهور
يسلمو على التواجد
والله يرحم الجميع

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..2..ربيع الاول ..الاربعاء..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي محمد صالح ال سلام
(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..2..ربيع الاول ..الاربعاء..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاجه مريم حسن ال شهاب (ام سيد حسين سيد حسن الخضراوي)
(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..2..ربيع الاول ..الاربعاء..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاجه نعيمه موسى ال مطيلق(زوجة المرحوم الحاج عبدالكريم النطار)
(القطيف-التوبي)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..4..ربيع الاول ..الجمعه..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاجه انتصار الحاج عبدالكريم ابوالسعود(ام سيد هشام سيد علي العوامي)
(القطيف-القلعه)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## حسين حسن

رحم الله من يقرأ سورة الفاتحة ويهديها الى أرواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..5..ربيع الاول ..السبت..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه السعيده خديجه علي ال ثنيان(زوجة حسين عبدالله ابوتاكي)توفيت في حادث سير صباح هذا اليوم على طريق ابومعن 
(القطيف-البحاري)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..5..ربيع الاول ..السبت..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه السعيده السيدة طاهره سيدحيدر ال درويش( توفيت في حادث سير صباح هذا اليوم على طريق ابومعن)

(تاروت)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..6..ربيع الاول ..الاحد..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فاطمه حسن حبيب الاسود(ام حسين علي الصفواني)

(العوامية)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..6..ربيع الاول ..الاحد..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد عبد الله محمد صالح علي ال حمدان

(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..6..ربيع الاول ..الاحد..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه زينب عبدالله مدن الراشد
(ام احمد علي مدن الراشد)

(سيهات)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## عيون لاتنام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

صدق الله العظيم
    الله يرحمهم برحمته ويسكنهم فسيح جناته
بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..7..ربيع الاول ..الاثنين..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم سيدضياء سيدحسن الصناع
متوفي في البحرين
(القطيف-المدارس)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..7..ربيع الاول ..الاثنين..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه مريم المرزوق (الحاجيه)
(سنابس)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## الفارسه الحسناء

الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين
ويسكنهم جناته
هم السابقون ونحنوا اللاحقون
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..8..ربيع الاول ..الثلاثاء..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه طيبه الضوا
(القطيف-الشويكة)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..8..ربيع الاول ..الثلاثاء..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه السعيده فوزية مكي العسيف
(القطيف-الشويكة)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..8..ربيع الاول ..الثلاثاء..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حسن علي دوود(ابوجابر)
(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..8..ربيع الاول ..الثلاثاء..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه السعيده فاطمه رضي الخلف(زوجة جعفر محمد المطرود)
(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..8..ربيع الاول ..الثلاثاء..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه كريمه علي سلمان الناصر
(الاوجام)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..9..ربيع الاول ..الاربعاء..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه الحاجه شفيقه عبدالله الدار
زوجة ابراهيم الدار 
(القطيف-الكويكب)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..9..ربيع الاول ..الاربعاء..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه زينب سالم ابراهيم السيهاتي 
ام منصور مكي السيهاتي
(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..10..ربيع الاول ..الخميس..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سعود سلمان قمبر(ابوسلمان والشيخ عثمان)
(القطيف-عنك)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..10..ربيع الاول ..الخميس..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حبيب علي كاظم الدبيس
(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

اعتذر لكم عن تاخري 
ولكن الظروف هي التي تحكمني

نسالكم الدعااء
وبالتوفيق

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..13..ربيع الاول ..الاحد..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد عيسى طاهر العواد
(الجش)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..13..ربيع الاول ..الاحد..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي المرزوق
(القطيف-التوبي)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..13..ربيع الاول ..الاحد..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي القشيري(ابوحسن)
(القطيف)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..14..ربيع الاول ..الاثنين..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج احمد محمد علي العاشور(ابوزكي)
(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..14..ربيع الاول ..الاثنين..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب عادل علي محمد العباس
(القطيف-الشويكة)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..16..ربيع الاول ..الاربعاء..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج محمد الموسى(ابوعادل)
(القطيف-التوبي)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..16..ربيع الاول ..الاربعاء..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد عبدالعظيم عبدالجبار مرار
(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..17..ربيع الاول ..الخميس..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج احمد العلي ال إبراهيم(ابوعلي)
(صفوى)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..17..ربيع الاول ..الخميس..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه سلمي علي اخوان(ام رعد اخوان)
(القطيف-الدبابية)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..17..ربيع الاول ..الخميس..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه معصومه حسن الجارودي
(القديح)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..17..ربيع الاول ..الخميس..1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فاطمه عبدالله جديع
(عنك)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..17..ربيع الاول ..الخميس..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوان المرحوم الطفل السعيد يوسف عباس الوكيل
(سيهات)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..18..ربيع الاول ..الجمعة..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج مهدي محمد عطيريز
(العوامية)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..19..ربيع الاول ..السبت1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج الشاب جعفر سليم المنشاد
(الجارودية)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..19..ربيع الاول ..السبت1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد محمد عطيه الجميع
(الاوجام)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..19..ربيع الاول ..السبت1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه معصومه حسن ال فردان (ام سعيد احمد المهر)
(القطيف-الوسادة)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..22..ربيع الاول ..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه الحاجه نفيسه حسن علي الدار(زوجة عيسى النمر)
(القطيف-الكويكب)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..22..ربيع الاول ..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد مصطفي حسن علي فرج
(العوامية)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..22..ربيع الاول ..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج جواد المبيريك
(الملاحة)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..22..ربيع الاول ..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج إبراهيم الضامن(ابواحمد)
(سنابس)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..23..ربيع الاول ..الاربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج يوسف المحيشي(ابوحسن)
(حلة محيش)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..23..ربيع الاول ..الاربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سيداحمد سيدأسعد سيدحسن السادة(ابوعلوي)
(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..23..ربيع الاول ..الاربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله موسى ال شيف
(الخويلدية)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..24..ربيع الاول ..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد حسين امير سلمان حميد الصفواني
(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## المستجير

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون وانسال الله المغفره لهم

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..25..ربيع الاول ..الجمعة 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فوزية الحاج عبدالله البيات
(ام الاستاذ منير الناجي)
(القطيف-القلعة)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..25..ربيع الاول ..الجمعة 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الطفلة السعيدة زهراء رضي احمد الخضيمي
(القطيف-التوبي)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..26..ربيع الاول ..السبت 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج احمد عبدالله دخيل العقيلي(ابوجاسم)
(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..28..ربيع الاول ..الاثنين 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي رضي ال حبيل
(ابوحسان)
(تاروت)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..29..ربيع الاول ..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد بندر حسين الصقر

(صفوى)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..29..ربيع الاول ..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج محمد حبيب الأصمخ

(تاروت)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..1..ربيع الثاني ..الأربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سعود محمد الفرج(ابوعبدالعزيز)
متوفي في جمهورية مصر
(العوامية)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..1..ربيع الثاني ..الأربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه نصره عبدالكريم القيصوم(ام علي عبدالله الزاير)
(تاروت)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..2..ربيع الثاني ..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله حسن الصفار
(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..2..ربيع الثاني ..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه ام علي الدقدوق
(تاروت)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..2..ربيع الثاني ..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه السعيده السيده عاتكه سيد حيدر الصفواني
(صفوى)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..3..ربيع الثاني ..الجمعه 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه صالحه محمد البحراني(ام شيخ صادق البحراني)
(القطيف-التوبي)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..3..ربيع الثاني ..الجمعه 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه صفيه مكي الحماد (ام علي صالح ال حماد)
(القطيف-البحاري)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..4..ربيع الثاني ..السبت 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه سلمي الحاج ملا حسن الجامع(ام سعيد الحاج علي الحاج منصور العبدالجبار)
(القطيف-القلعه)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..4..ربيع الثاني ..السبت 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه زهراء حسن الدخيل
(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..5..ربيع الثاني ..الاحد 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سعيد محفوظ المسلم (ابوفؤاد)
(القطيف-القلعه)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..5..ربيع الثاني ..الاحد 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سيد هاشم سيد حسين ال اسماعيل
(ابوسيد حسين)
(القطيف-الدبابيه)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..5..ربيع الثاني ..الاحد 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه زهراء الخميس
(ام منصور ال سعيد)
(تاروت)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..7..ربيع الثاني ..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج محمد التركي
(ابو ملا تركي )
(سنابس)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..7..ربيع الثاني ..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فاطمه عبدالكريم العباس
(ام عبدالرحيم العباس ابوزكي)
(القطيف-الشويكة)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..8..ربيع الثاني ..الاربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه بيبي عبدالعزيز الجشي
(ام عبدالواحد صالح المسلم)
(القطيف-القلعه)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..9..ربيع الثاني ..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج تركي عبدالله المشهد
(عنك)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..9..ربيع الثاني ..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حسن علي احمد السودان (ابومحسن) 
(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..9..ربيع الثاني ..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه معصومه علي الزين
(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..9..ربيع الثاني ..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد احمد إبراهيم احمد السعيد
في حادث سير
(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
 
اليـوم..9..ربيع الثاني ..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد سلمان علي سلمان ال قرين
في حادث سير
(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## رضوي

انتقل الى رحمة اللة تعالى المرحوم عبد الامير البيك القطيف

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..11..ربيع الثاني ..السبت 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه نعيمه عبدالله طاهر الناصر
(ام عباس محمد علي طاهر الناصر)
(الآوجام)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..11..ربيع الثاني ..السبت 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد خليل إبراهيم القصاب(الأصمعي)
(القطيف-ام الجزم)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..12..ربيع الثاني ..الآحد 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سالم احمد البيك(اموري)
(القطيف-الجراري)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..12..ربيع الثاني ..الآحد 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فاطمه يوسف جميعان
(زوجة المرحوم الحاج كاظم احمد حمقان)
(الخويلدية)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..12..ربيع الثاني ..الآحد 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فاطمه البشراوي
(ام المرحوم الحاج احمد الغمغام)
(القطيف-الشريعة)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## وعود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..14..ربيع الثاني ..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد خالد فيصل آل حماد 
(تاروت)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..14..ربيع الثاني ..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم عبدالله محمد علي ال إبراهيم
(القطيف-الكويكب)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..14..ربيع الثاني ..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه السيده حسينيه سيد علوي الفلفل
(القطيف-التوبي)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## الدمـوع الباكية

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ*

*الله يرحمهم جميعا ويلهم اهلهم الصبر والسلوان* 

*جزاك ربي الف خير*

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..15..ربيع الثاني ..الاربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه مريم سلمان حسن العريوتي
(ام عبدالله اللاجامي)
(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..15..ربيع الثاني ..الاربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج احمد منصور العبيدي
(ابوفيصل)
(سنابس)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
يوم الآربعاء ليلة الخميس..15..ربيع الثاني .. 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حبيب ال عبدرب النبي
(ابوعلي)
(ام الحمام)
ستقام الفاتحة في حسينية قيصوم صباحآ وعصرآ

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
يوم الخميس..16..ربيع الثاني .. 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه السعيده ليلي علي السدرة
(زوجة حميد علي مسلم)
(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..16..ربيع الثاني ..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله الخميس
(ابواحمد)
أخته توفيت قبل 11يوم بتاريخ 5-4-1428
(سنابس)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..17..ربيع الثاني ..الجمعه 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه بتول قاسم العوض
(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..17..ربيع الثاني ..الجمعه 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه خديجه علي ابوديب
(زوجة علي قمبر)
مجلس العزاء في حسينية عمارة
(الربيعية)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..17..ربيع الثاني ..الجمعه 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه ام عبدرب الرسول المقبقب
(سنابس)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..19..ربيع الثاني ..الآحد 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج محمد حسن الشيخ سليمان ال مبارك
(ابواحمد)
(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..19..ربيع الثاني ..الآحد 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حسن عبدالله ال ابوعبدالله
(ابوعلي)
(العوامية)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..20..ربيع الثاني ..الآثنين 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج مدن جمعه محمد القلاف
(ابوحسين)
(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..21..ربيع الثاني ..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد عبدالهادي عبدالله العجاج
(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..22..ربيع الثاني ..الأربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حسن ملا عيسى أل عباس
(تاروت)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..23..ربيع الثاني ..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سيدإبراهيم سيدهاشم أل زواد
(ابوسيدعلي)
(القطيف-الشويكة)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..23..ربيع الثاني ..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه عائشه إبراهيم الدار
(ام احمد حمزه المعبر)
(القطيف-الكويكب)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..24..ربيع الثاني ..الجمعه 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه مريم ملاراضي المرهون
(ام الحمام)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..24..ربيع الثاني ..الجمعه 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه سيدة زكية سيد شرف السادة
(ام احمد محمد العبدالله)
(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..25..ربيع الثاني ..السبت 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه خديجه رضي خضر
(القطيف-المدارس)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..26..ربيع الثاني ..الآحد 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فوزيه حسن محمد درويش
(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..26..ربيع الثاني ..الآحد 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فاطمه مكي علي أل شيف
(ام عبدالنبي شيف)
(الخويلدية)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..26..ربيع الثاني ..الآحد 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حسن سلمان امان
(ابوعلي ومحمد)
(القطيف-البحاري)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..27..ربيع الثاني ..الآثنين 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد علي حسن جميعان
(الخويلدية)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..28..ربيع الثاني ..الثلآثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد حبيب قاسم العوض
(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..28..ربيع الثاني ..الثلآثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الطفله السعيده فاطمه عبدالواحد أل عباس
(القطيف-الشويكة)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..29..ربيع الثاني ..الآربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه زينب عبدالله الفرج
(ام وهب علي عبدالله أل إبراهيم)
(صفوي)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..29..ربيع الثاني ..الآربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حسن علي الآمرد
(ابوشيخ جعفر)
(الخويلدية)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..29..ربيع الثاني ..الآربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج منصورعلي مكي أل رامس
(ابورضا)
(الربيعية)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## شوق الربيع

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## سعيد درويش

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

أقدم  الشكر للاخت بيسان  على المجهود الكبير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## عماد علي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ*


*ألف شكر لكِ خيتو بيسان وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك..**

*

----------


## بيسان

اعتذر لكم لــ عدم نقل اسماء الوفيات

نسالكم الدعاء 

والله الموفق

----------


## شمعه تحترق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

مجهود  رائع بذلته الغاليه بيسووو في هذه الصفحه
كل الشكر لك خيوووه .......
والآن حان الوقت لنتكاتف جميعا ً 
فليزود كل ٍ منا هذه الصفحه بأسماء المتوفين في منطقتة
لنحافظ على استمرار واحياء موضوع اختنا بالتجدد المستمر

موفقين جميعا ً

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنالله وإنا إليه راجعون
27/5/2007م
الموافق ليوم الأحد 10 / 5 /1428 هــ
انتقل الى رحمة الله المرحوم // ضيف عبد الله ضيف الزاهر //
من أهالي العواميه 

اسرة شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
ورحم الله من قرأ له سورة الفاتحه
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## سعيد درويش

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..12..جمادي الاول..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد سيدأمين أبن الأستاذ الشاعر سيدعدنان سيدمحمد سيدمحفوظ العوامي

(القطيف-القلعه)






اسرة شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
ورحم الله من قرأ له سورة الفاتحه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## سعيد درويش

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..12..جمادي الاول..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه خديجه المسعود
(ام إبراهيم خليل الخاطر)
(القطيف-الشويكة)




(القطيف-الشويكة)

اسرة شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
ورحم الله من قرأ له سورة الفاتحه
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنالله وإنا إليه راجعون
الحاج علي حسين الصقر.. أبو عادل
من أهالي القديح وافته المنيه عصر اليوم الخميس 14/5/1428هـ
الموافق 31/5/2007م
اسرة شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
ورحم الله من قرأ له سورة الفاتحه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنالله وإنا إليه راجعون
اليوم الجمعه 15/5/1428
الموافق 1/6/2007
انتقلت الى رحمة الله تعالى
المرحومة: أم صالح /زوجة مهدي محمد المطاوعه
من أهالي القديح
اسرة شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده 
ورحم الله من قرأ لها سورة الفاتحه 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## ام باسم

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## واحد فاضي

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## ahmed

رحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحه على روح المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..17..جمادي الأول..الآحد 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه السعيده إمامه حسين سعودالحليلي

(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..17..جمادي الأول..الآحد 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالرسول عبدالكريم الشيخ
(أبوأحمد)

(القطيف-الكويكب)
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## اسير الهوى

يعطيك الف عافية خيي روح الشرق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

ورحم الله موتانا وموتا المؤمنين واسكنهم فسيح جنته...

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ 
﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


نسأل الله للمتوفين الرحمة والغفران ولذويهم الصبر والسلوان
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..18..جمادي الاول..الاثنين 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه خديجه جعفر الحداد
(أم حسين علي الصباغ) 
(القطيف-المدارس)

منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## اسير الهوى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

عظم الله اجورنا واجورهم
واسكنهم الله فسيح جناته


وتسلم خيي روح الشرق

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفاه وأسكنها واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويها بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق وبوركت

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..19..جمادي الاول..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالعزيز الغمغام
(أبوسعيدوشيخ عبدالحميد)

(القطيف-الدبابيه)


منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفى وأسكنه واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويه بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق وبوركت جهودك

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفى وأسكنه واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويه بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق وبوركت جهودك

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..19..جمادي الاول..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم أحمد عبدالله حسن خريده

(سيهات)


منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد 
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفى وأسكنه واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويه بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك

----------


## أمل الظهور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ 
بوركت جهودك اخي روح الشرق 

ورحم الله المتوفين 
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..20..جمادي الاول..الأربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه مريم مهدي أل إسماعيل
(أم أحمد الطبيلي)


(سنابس)


منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفاة وأسكنها واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويها بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق شاكرين لك جهودك

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..21..جمادي الاول..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه زهراء سعود المدن
(أم محمد حسن علي المدن)


(الجارودية)


منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## واحد فاضي

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفاة وأسكنها واسع الجنان
مع من كانت تتوالاه من الأئمة الطاهرين 
محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
ومن على ذويها بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..21..جمادي الاول..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فاطمه عبدالله حمدان
(أم أحمد تركي)


(صفوى)


منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهما واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهما بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق شاكرين لك جهودك

----------


## بيسان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

 الله يرحم جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات
وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..22..جمادي الاول..الجمعه 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حسن العوى
(أبوعلي)


(القطيف-البحاري)


منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## نور الهدى

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهما واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهما بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق شاكرين لك جهودك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
نسأل الله له الرحمة والغفران
ولذويه الصبر والسلوان
بارك الله جهودك أخي روح الشرق
موفق بعون الله

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..23..جمادي الاول..السبت 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه السعيده السيده بتول سيدمحمد القصاب
(زوجة علي الجنيبي)


(القطيف-مياس)


منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## نور الهدى

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفية وأسكنها واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويها بالصبر والسلوان

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..24..جمادي الاول..الأحد 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فاطمه غلوم محمد


(سيهات)


منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## فرح

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفية وأسكنها واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويها بالصبر والسلوان

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..24..جمادي الاول..الأحد 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه السيده خاتون سيدمحمد البزاز
(أم الدكتور زكي حسين الشماسي)


(القطيف-القلعه)


منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## زهرة القلوب

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
الله يرحمهم ويسكنه فسيح جناته 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ * صراط الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ * صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## شوق الربيع

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## فرح

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفية وأسكنها واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويها بالصبر والسلوان

----------


## الفارسه الحسناء

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفية وأسكنها واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويها بالصبر والسلوان

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..25..جمادي الاول..الأثنين 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد عبدالله عيسى المبشر


(سنابس)


منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..26..جمادي الاول..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ

إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حسن علي جاسم الحلال
(أبوعبدالجبار) 

(سيهات)



منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين * إهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين *

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات وأسكنهم واسع الجنان

----------


## فرح

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفي وأسكنه واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويه بالصبر والسلوان

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..26..جمادي الاول..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ

إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي أحمد أل رضوان
(أبوحسين)


(أم الحمام)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..26..جمادي الاول..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ

إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الطفل السعيد علي حسن الجبيلي


(القديح)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..26..جمادي الاول..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ 
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فاطمة علي احمد عبدالحي
أم مهدي احمد ابوسلطان ومهدي ال فريج 

(القديح) 



منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..27..جمادي الاول..الأربعاء 1428 هـ 
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه السعيده زينب أحمد حسين المناسف 

(العوامية) 



منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..27..جمادي الاول..الأربعاء 1428 هـ

إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج مهدي أحمد أل حمود
(أبوأيمن)


(سيهات)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..27..جمادي الاول..الأربعاء 1428 هـ

إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه السعيده سارة عبدالرضا العقيلي


(تاروت)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..28..جمادي الاول..الخميس 1428 هـ 
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه زينب محمد  الخزعلي
(أم محمد علي الخزعلي) 

(صفوى) 



منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..28..جمادي الاول..الخميس 1428 هـ

إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه زهراء صالح محمد أل زايد


(العوامية)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## بيسان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..28..جمادي الاول..الخميس 1428 هـ

إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي صالح الحبوبي
(أبوإبراهيم)


(حلة محيش)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..27..جمادي الاول..الاربعاء 1428 هـ

إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه أم يوسف الهاجري


(سنابس)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..29..جمادي الاول..الجمعه 1428 هـ

إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد مرتضي حسين عبدالعزيز زين الدين


(سيهات)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..29..جمادي الاول..الجمعه 1428 هـ

إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حبيب علي أحمد غلاب
(أبوعلي)


(صفوى)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..1..جمادي الاخرة..السبت 1428 هـ 
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حسن حسين الحميدي 

(القديح) 



منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..1..جمادي الاخرة..السبت 1428 هـ 
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عيسى أحمد عبدالله السيهاتي
(أبوعبدالله) 

(سيهات) 



منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..29..جمادي الاول..الجمعه 1428 هـ

إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاجه أمينه سلمان المرهون
(أم محمد عبدالله رضوان)


(أم الحمام)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..1..جمادي الاخرة..السبت 1428 هـ

إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاجه رقية حبيب حرقان
(أم راضي علي عبيد)


(أم الحمام)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..2..جمادي الاخرة..الأحد 1428 هـ

إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاجه زهراء حسن الشيخ
(أم عبدالمحسن عبدالله أل بطي)


(العوامية)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..2..جمادي الاخرة..الأحد 1428 هـ

إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاجه صفيه ملاحسن المقابي


(القطيف-الدبابية)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## MOONY

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله الله يرحم المؤمنين برحمته ويسكنهم جنات النعيم

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..2..جمادي الاخرة..الأحد 1428 هـ

إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد سيدحيدر سيدعلوي الجراش


(القطيف-باب الشمال)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## حميد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ*


*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله الله يرحم المؤمنين برحمته ويسكنهم جنات النعيم*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفية وأسكنها واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويها بالصبر والسلوان

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..3..جمادي الاخرة..الأثنين 1428 هـ

إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد علي حسين مكي الفرج(أل حيح)
(العوامية)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..3..جمادي الاخرة..الأثنين 1428 هـ

إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه سعده علي الضامن
(أم الساده)
(سنابس)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..3..جمادي الاخرة..الأثنين 1428 هـ

إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه نجيبه رضي أل أبوعبدالله
(أم جعفرمحمد حسن الزاهر)
(العوامية)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين  وأسكنهم  اوسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم اوسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان

----------


## الحنــون

رحم الله من يقرأ سورة الفاتحة ويهديها الى أرواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..4..جمادي الاخرة..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ

إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم علي رضي حكروه
(القطيف-الجراري)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم اوسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..4..جمادي الاخرة..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ

إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الفاضل الشيخ سعد مهدي أبوالسعود
(القطيف-القلعه)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..5..جمادي الاخرة..الأربعاء 1428 هـ

إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حمود إبراهيم زاود
(أبوإبراهيم)
(سيهات)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..5..جمادي الاخرة..الأربعاء 1428 هـ

إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه أمنه علي الأحمد
(أم علي حسين فريد)
(صفوى)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## زهور الامل

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين  وأسكنهم  واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم  بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك 
ورحم الله والديك

----------


## سوهان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..6..جمادي الاخرة..الخميس 1428 هـ

إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سعيد عيسى الماحوزي
(أبوعلي)
(القطيف-الكويكب)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..6..جمادي الاخرة..الخميس 1428 هـ

إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد عبدالله أبن الأستاذ عيسى منصور أل سواد
(سيهات)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..7..جمادي الاخرة..الحمعه 1428 هـ

إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي مكي المحسن
(العوامية)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## سمراء

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم اوسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان

----------


## فرح

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
*رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك 
ورحم الله والديك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد عبدالله أبن الأستاذ عيسى منصور أل سواد
(سيهات)
الشاب متزوج بس من شهرين الله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته ويلهم أهلة الصبر والسلوان بحق محمد وال محمد



إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

والله يرحم جميع  أموات  المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..7..جمادي الاخرة..الحمعه 1428 هـ 
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه العبدة مهدي أل رزيم
(أم أحمد صالح التاروتي)
(القطيف-الشريعة) 



منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم اوسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..7..جمادي الاخرة..الجمعه 1428 هـ

إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد محمد عبدالكريم العرادي
(الربيعية)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..7..جمادي الاخرة..الجمعه 1428 هـ

إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حبيب علي القديحي
(العوامية)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..8..جمادي الاخرة..السبت 1428 هـ

إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد حسن رضا الناجي
(القطيف-الشويكة)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفي وأسكنه واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويه بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

ان لله وان اليه راجعون
الله يرحمه

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..8..جمادي الاخرة..السبت 1428 هـ

إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه مريم منصور الجنبي
(أم رضي الجنبي)
(القديح)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## حميد

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
**رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
**رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.*

----------


## روح الشرق

الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..10..جمادي الاخرة..الأثنين 1428 هـ

إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سيد أسعد سيد كاظم العلويات
(أبوسيد عدنان)
(القديح)




منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين * إهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين *

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفي وأسكنه واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويه بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..11..جمادي الاخرة..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سيد هاشم سيد عبدالله سيد مهدي آل ابراهيم 
(أبوسيد علوي)
(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾*
*مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انا لله وانا إليه راجعون 
رحمه الله بواسع رحمته وأسكنه فسيح جناته
واتمنى من الله أن يعطي ذويه الصبر والسلوان واحنا قبل أيام معدودة توفي من منطقتنا 
شاب ( العرادي ) وشابة ( العقيلي ) الله يرحم الجميع وبالأخص الوالد العزيز .

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾*
*مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..11..جمادي الاخرة..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الطفله السعيده دانه مهدي الفردان
(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾*
*مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## بيسان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..11..جمادي الاخرة..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فاطمه سلمان أل يتيم
(أم حسين علي المحيشي)
(القطيف-الشويكة)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾*
*مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## فرح

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
*رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك 
ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..11..جمادي الاخرة..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ



إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد أسامة عبدالرسول العبكري
(القطيف-البحاري)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾*
*مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..11..جمادي الاخرة..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ



إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي بن علي البحر
(أبوحسين)

(القطيف-مياس)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾*
*مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..12..جمادي الاخرة..الأربعاء 1428 هـ 


إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم رضي أحمد صالح المحسن
شقيق الأستاذ عبدالجليل 
(القطيف-مياس)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾*
*مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفي وأسكنه واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويه بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## ~اكليل الورد~

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..12..جمادي الاخرة..الأربعاء 1428 هـ


إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه السيدة شريفه سيدعلي سيدعلوي المسجن
(أم موسى علي الدشيشي)

(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾*
*مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## النمر

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفي وأسكنه واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويه بالصبر والسلوان

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾*
*مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*
الله يرحمهمـ ويسكنهمـ .. فسيحـ جناتهـ
ويلهمـ ذويهمـ.. الصبر والسلوانـ..

----------


## سمراء

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفي وأسكنه واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويه بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..14..جمادي الاخرة..الجمعه 1428 هـ



إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه السعيده عفيفة عبدالله الزين
(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾*
*مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## فرح

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
*رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك 
ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله جهودك

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..14..جمادي الاخرة..الجمعه 1428 هـ



إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج احمد صالح شهاب
(أبوصلاح)

(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾*
*مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..14..جمادي الاخرة..الجمعه 1428 هـ



إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد سيدمحمد سيدكمال الورش
متوفي في حادث سير

(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾*
*مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..17..جمادي الاخرة..الأثنين 1428 هـ



إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه نصره علي المعلم
(أم إبراهيم عبدالعظيم ال عباس)

(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾*
*مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..17..جمادي الاخرة..الأثنين 1428 هـ



إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالمنعم عبدالرحيم الناصر
(أبوموسى)

(الأوجام)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾*
*مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..17..جمادي الاخرة..الأثنين 1428 هـ



إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حسن تركي أل جراد
(أبومحمد)

(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾*
*مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## فرح

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك*
*ورحم الله والديك ..*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..17..جمادي الاخرة..الأثنين 1428 هـ



إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج إبراهيم أل عجيان
(أبوعبدالله)

(حلة محيش)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾*
*مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله جهودك

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾*
*مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*
الله يرحمهم برحمته

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير
دمتـــ بود

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..19..جمادي الاخرة..الأربعاء 1428 هـ


إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومة الحاجة مريم ملا صالح علي آل يوسف
(أم حسين الخليفة)
(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾*
*مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..19..جمادي الاخرة..الأربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومة سيدة بتول سيد شرف الحواج
(أم المرحوم عبدعلي ملا حسن محمد علي الخنيزي)
(القلعة)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾*
*مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## روح البراءة

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## فرح

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك 
ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..19..جمادي الاخرة..الأربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومة الحاجة لمعة أحمد الغانم
(أم شفيق عبدالحميد شروفنا)
(القطيف-القلعة)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنينبِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## فرح

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
*رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك 
ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..19..جمادي الاخرة..الأربعاء 1428 هـ




إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد مصطفي علي المغلق
(صفوى)


منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد




﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنينبِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزيت خير ياروح الشرق وبارك الله جهودك

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفي وأسكنه واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويه بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير
دمتـــ بود

----------


## اسير الهوى

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾ 
رحمه الله وجميع موتى المؤمنين واسكنهم الله واسع جناته وحشرهم مع محمد وآل محمد عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام..
 
يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..20..جمادي الاخرة..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج أحمد حسن أل ياسين
(أبوجعفر)
عمدة الملاحة سابقاً
(الملاحة)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنينبِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..20..جمادي الاخرة..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومة الحاجة زهراء علي هلال القويعي
(أم حسن علي المختار)
(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنينبِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## محبة علي (ع)

لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

( بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ )

( يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي )

صدق الله العلي العظيم

(( كل من عليها فان ، ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والإكرام ))

طيب الله ثراها

سائلين المولي عز وجل أن يتغمدها بواسع رحمته ويسكنها
الفسيح من جناته ويلهم اهلها الصبر والسلوان .

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (1) الحمد لله رب العالمين (2) الرحمن الرحيم (3) مالك يوم الدين (4) إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين (5) اهدنا الصراط المستقيم (6) صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين (7) 

صدق الله العلي العظيم

اللهم جاف الأرض عن جنبيها، اصعد بروحها إليك، لقها رحمة منك تغنيها بها عمّن سواك، وعندك نحتسبها
يا رب العالمين. اللهم احشرها مع من كان يتولاهم من أهل البيت عليهم السلام، واجعلها في أعلى عليين واخلف على أهلها وعقبها في الغابرين، وارحمها برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.
الحمد لله الذي يؤمن الخائفين وينجي الصالحين ويرفع المستضعفين ويضع المستكبرين ويهلك ملوكا ويستخلف آخرين الحمد لله قاسم الجبارين مبيد الظالمين مدرك الهاربين نكال الظالمين صريخ المستصرخين موضع حاجات الطالبين معتمد المؤمنين والصلاة والسلام على عبدك ورسولك ومبلغ رسالاتك محمد وآله الطاهرين.

اللهم آمين

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير
دمتـــ بود

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..20..جمادي الاخرة..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الطفل السعيد عبدالله علي حسن أل عجيان
(حلة محيش)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنينبِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفى وأسكنه واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويه بالصبر والسلوان
بوركت جهودك ياروح الشرق

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفى وأسكنه واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويه بالصبر والسلوان

----------


## القلب المرح

*إن لله وإن إليه راجعون*
*لاحول ولاقوة إلا باله العلي العظيم*
*هم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون*
*قل لن يحصل إلا ماكتبه الله لنا* 
*والله يصبر اهل الموتى على فراقهم* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*
*رحمهم الله*

----------


## منحوسة

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفى وأسكنه واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويه بالصبر والسلوان

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..21..جمادي الاخرة..الجمعة 1428 هـ




إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب حسن يوسف المياد
(القطيف-الوساده)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾



ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير
دمتـــ بود

----------


## شريف

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..22..جمادي الاخرة..السبت 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله علي الصبيخي
(ابو علي)
(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 

﴿ 1﴾ 
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 

*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..22..جمادي الاخرة..السبت 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومة الحاجة السيدة صديقة سيد جواد الدرويش
(أم عبدالنبي الطويل) 
(الربيعية)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾ 
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..22..جمادي الاخرة..السبت 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج تركي منصور خضر 
(ابو منصور)
(القطيف)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم "الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" اليـوم..23..جمادي الاخرة..الأحد 1428 هـإنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حسن أحمد الغريافي 
(ابو أحمد)
(القطيف-الكويكب)منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنينبِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## زهرة القلوب

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## القلب المرح

***  رحم الله من يقرأ لروحه وأرواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات الفاتحة ***
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## شوق الربيع

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم اوسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان

----------


## سامراء

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## حنين الحياه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## صدى كربلاء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *



الله يرحمهم جميعاًُ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

الله يرحمهمـ ويسكنهمـ فسيح جناته

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..24..جمادي الاخرة..الأثنين 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الأديب الشاعر عباس مهدي أل خزام
(ابو فاضل)
(القطيف-القلعه)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..24..جمادي الاخرة..الأثنين 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد حسين عبدالهادي علي الربح
(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## زهور الامل

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك 
ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..24..جمادي الاخرة..الأثنين 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه السعيده منى جعفر الصادق
(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير
دمتـــ بود

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..25..جمادي الاخرة..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج معتوق أحمد الصلبوخ
(ابو محمد)
(العوامية)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## صدى كربلاء

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
الله يرحمه

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفي وأسكنه واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويه بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير
دمتـــ بود

----------


## الــــنـــاري

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..25..جمادي الاخرة..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه زهراء خليل إبراهيم أكفير
(ام علي إبراهيم أحمد المحروس)
(القطيف-الشريعة)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير
دمتـــ بود

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خي

----------


## سامراء

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..26..جمادي الاخرة..الأربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي محمد حسن أل سويكت
(أبومحمد)

(الخويلدية)

منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## سمراء

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..27..جمادي الاخرة..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سعيد عبدالحسين القصاب 
(القطيف-الشريعة) 
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾



ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..27..جمادي الاخرة..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله أحمد حسين دعيبل

(القديح)

منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾



ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..27..جمادي الاخرة..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالرسول حسن أحمد فرج
(أبومحمد) 
(العوامية) 
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾ 


ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## فرح

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
*رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان*
*ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك 
**ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..27..جمادي الاخرة..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فوزية عبدالله القيصوم
(أم سامي أبن المرحوم الدكتور أحمد الزاير)

(تاروت)

منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾


ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
*رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان*
*ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله جهودك
*

----------


## سمراء

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## فرح

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
*رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان*
*ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك 
**ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..28..جمادي الاخرة..الجمعة 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومة الحاجة صالحة أحمد ال شيخ حسين
(ام عبدالرسول الحاج علي حسين الجبيلي)
(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## سمراء

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
*رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان*
*ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك 
**ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..28..جمادي الاخرة..الجمعة 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الطفل السعيد حسن شوقي الزوري
دفن في صفوى
(سنابس)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## فرح

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
*رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان*
*ومن على ذويها بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك 
**ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## عاشقة السلام

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير
دمتـــ بود

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..29..جمادي الاخرة..السبت 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد محمد سعيد حمود
(سنابس)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## فرح

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
*رحم الله المتوفي وأسكنه واسع الجنان*
*ومن على ذويه بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك 
**ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
*رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان*
*ومن على ذويها بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك 
**ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..1..جمادي الاخرة..الأحد 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد محمد علي أل عبدالنبي
(العوامية)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..1..جمادي الاخرة..الأحد 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي حسين البناي
(أبوسعيد)
(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## فرح

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان*
*ومن على ذويها بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك 
**ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير
دمتـــ بود

----------


## فاطمية المكارم

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾ الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*تحياتي* 
*فاطمية المكارم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله تعالى / لاعب السباحة بالنادي 
اللاعب الخلوق
الشاب 22 سنه
يوم الخميس 27 جمادى الاخر 
مصطفى عيسى على الحجاب 
وسيتم تشييعه إلى مثواه الأخير عصر اليوم الخميس 
رحمه الله بواسع رحمته وأسكنه فسيح جنانه 
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم 
رحم الله من يقرا له سورة الفاتحة 
ولموتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..3..جمادي الاخرة..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج أحمد أل زيد
(أبوزهير)
(القطيف-البحاري)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## شريف

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
قبل 5 ايام مزوج  3 ا ولاد
رحم الله المتوفي وأسكنه واسع الجنان
*ومن على ذويه بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك 
**ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## فرح

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان*
*ومن على ذويها بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك 
**ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير
دمتـــ بود

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## سمراء

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير
دمتـــ بود

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..3..جمادي الاخرة..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي حسن درويش
(أبوحسن)
(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..3..جمادي الاخرة..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج جابر محمد علي الطلالوه
(أم الحمام)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## فرح

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان*
*ومن على ذويها بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك 
**ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## شريف

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
*رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان*
*ومن على ذويها بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك 
**ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## روح الشرق

السادة الاعضاء والزائرين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أعتذر لكم عن نقل الأخبار بسبب وجودي خارج البلاد لمدة أربعين يوماً تقريبا وذلك ابتداءً من يوم الخميس القادم بمشيئة الله تعالى
نرجو من الجميع المشاركة في هذه الصفحة ونشر الأخبار عن المتوفيين المرحومين برحمته سبحانه وتعالى
ودمتم بأتم الصحة والعافية 


ملاحظة:
المتوفون من 1 جمادى الآخرة المنشورين مؤخراً قد انتقلوا إلى رحمة الله تعالى في شهر رجب المرجب نسأل الله لهم الرحمة والمغفرة.
تحياتي لكم
روح الشرق

----------


## سمراء

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
*رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان*
*ومن على ذويها بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك 
**ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..4..رجب..الأربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الأستاذ الحاج سلمان عبدالهادي المسبح
(أبووسيم)
(أم الحمام)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..4..رجب..الأربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالرضا مهدي الغاوي
(أبوعيسى)
(البحاري)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..4..رجب..الأربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومة الحاجة خاتون ملا سليم آل مدن الجارودي
(أم عبدالله مهدي البوري)
(الجارودية)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أخي روح الشرق

سفره موفقه إن شاء الله وتعود لأحبتك سالما ً

سنفتقدك كثيرا ً  .. 

وإن شاء الله نكون كلنا يد واحده 

نتعاون لتزويد هذه الصفحه بأخبار المتوفين

لك منا كل الشكر والاحترام  

نسأل الله لك التوفيق في حلك وترحالك

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..4..رجب..الأربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي العاشور
(أبومحمد)
(سنابس)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..4..رجب..الأربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومة الحاجة كاظمية علي أحمد العيد
(أم حسن رمضان)
(الجارودية)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..4..رجب..الأربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد علي عبدالكريم القلاف
توفي في حادث سير في أمريكا قبل 5أيام تقريباً وسوف يشيع يوم غداً الخميس بعدصلاة المغرب
(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## واحد فاضي

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*رحمك الله يا جدتي ، والله ان العين لتدمع ، والروح تتذكرك منذ أن كنا صغاراً في البيت نلعب وكنت تأتين الينا للزيارة* 
*الى أن داهمك المرض ، فأقعدك ولم تزالي تصارعينه حتى أتي أمر الله ورتفعت الروح وبقيت الذكريات* 

*فرحمك الله رحمة واسعة وحشرك مع محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين* 

*المرحومه* 
*أم حسن رمضان - أم جعفر أمان العيد* 

*رحم الله من قرأ لها الفاتحة*

----------


## روح يعقوب

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## شريف

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
تروح و ترجع بالسلامة .. و ان شاء الله اخي روح الشرق

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزيت خيرا ً أخي روح الشرق ووفقت أين ماكنت

ونقول لأخينا أبو زين عظم الله لكم الأجر أخي
رحم الله المتوفاه وشملها برحمته ورضوانه
ومسح على قلوبكم بالصبر على فراقها .
كل من عليها فان ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والاكرام

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير 
تروح وترجع بسلامه اخي روح الشرق
ستفتقدك هذه الصفحه وباقي الاعضاء 

واخي ابو زين
ان شاء الله اخر السوء
وعظم الله لك الاجر واحسن الله لك العزاء
رحمها الله واسكنها بجوار السيدة فاطمة الزهراء
دمتـــ بود

----------


## فرح

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

تروح وترجع بسلامه اخي _روح الشرق_
ستفتقدك هذه الصفحه وباقي الاعضاء
ننتظر رجوعك بالسلامه انشاء الله 
..................


واخي_ ابو زين_
ان شاء الله اخر السوء
وعظم الله لك الاجر واحسن الله لك العزاء
رحمها الله واسكنها واسع جنته وحشرها مع النبي محمد واهل بيته عليهم السلام  بجوار السيدة فاطمة الزهراءعليها السلام 
اخر الاحزان انشاء الله

----------


## شوق الربيع

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*عظم الله اجرك اخوي ابو زين*
*تروح وترجع بالسلامة اخوي روح الشرق*

----------


## بيسان

﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*انا لله وانا اليه لراجعون*
*اخي الكريم .. ابو زين* 
*عظم الله لك الاجر واخر الاحزان ان شاء الله*
*والهم الله قلوبكم الصبر والايمان وطاعه الرحمن*
*ورحم الله المتوفاه وجعله الله من المؤمنين المبشرين بالجنه*

*اخي .. روح الشرق*
*تروح وترجع بالسلامة اخي*
*وونتظر عودتك .. وسفره موفقه باذن له*

----------


## سمراء

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## القيادي

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## واحد فاضي

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله والديكم وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## شمعه تحترق

﴿  إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ ﴾

اليوم الثلاثاء  10 /7 /1428 هـ
الموافق 24/ 7 / 2007
انتقلت الى رحم الله تعالى الحاجه // زهراء محمد الخير //
من أهالي العواميه
اسرة منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة لأهل الفقيده
نسأل الله لها الرحمة والغفران

ولذويها الصبر والسلوان

رحم الله من قرأ لها سورة الفاتحه ولسائر المؤمنين والمؤمنات

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## ام باسم

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله والديكم وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

﴿ إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ ﴾

اليوم الثلاثاء 10 /7 /1428 هـ
الموافق 24/ 7 / 2007
انتقلت الى رحم الله تعالى الشابه السعيده// زينب أحمد حمدان  //
من أهالي القديح
اسرة منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة لأهل الفقيده
نسأل الله لها الرحمة والغفران

ولذويها الصبر والسلوان

رحم الله من قرأ لها سورة الفاتحه ولسائر المؤمنين والمؤمنات

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ان لله وانا اليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## بيسان

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

الله يرحم جميع الاموات 
ويخفف عليهم ضغط القبر 
وانا لله وانا اليه لراجعون

----------


## فضايل القطيف

الله يرحمهم جميع ومشكورين على هالفكرة الرائعة 
وحابة اسئلكم ادا اقدر اكتباسماء اقاربي وهم متوفين مند زمن 
على اساس يترحمون لهم المؤمنين؟

----------


## زهرة القلوب

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## حامل الراية

بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيِمِ
الَلَّهٌمَّ صَلَِ عَلَىَ مٌحَمَّدْ وَآلِ مُحّمَّدْ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَالْعَنْ أَعْدَائَهُمْ 
﴿ إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ ﴾

إنتقلت إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه المرحومه
زهرة محسن
امي العودة 

اليوم 1 /8/2007 







البحرين .المنامة  



رحم الله من قرأ لها سورة الفاتحه ولسائر المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ  
﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
نسأل الله لها الرحمة والغفران 
نســــــــــــألكم الدعــــــــــــــاء

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنالله وإنا إليه راجعون
لنعزي جميعا ً أخانا حامل الرايه وذويه في مصابهم
عظم الله لكم الأجر أخي حامل الرايه
اسرة شبكة الناصرة ترفع لأهل الفقيده وذويها أحر التعازي
نسأل الله للفقيده الرحمة والغفران
ولذويها الصبر والسلوان
ورحم الله من قرأ للمرحومه سورة الفاتحه ولسائر المؤمنين والمؤمنات
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
آخر السوء أخي حامل الرايه

----------


## شريف

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


﴿ ﴿ كل نفسٍ ذائقة الموت ﴾ ﴾

اخي حامل الرايه
عظم الله أجركم وأحسن الله عزائـكم

الله يرحمها ويجعل مثواها الجنه يا رب

----------


## Love Rafael

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير



عظم الله لك الاجر اخي حامل الرايه
واحسن الله لك العزاء
وجعلها من السعداء بجوار من سميت بسمها 
بحق الزهراء
رحمها الله واسكنها واسع الجنااان
ومن عليك وذويك با الصبر والسلوان

----------


## واحد فاضي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


﴿ ﴿ كل نفسٍ ذائقة الموت ﴾ ﴾

اخي حامل الرايه
عظم الله أجركم وأحسن الله عزائـكم

الله يرحمها ويجعل مثواها الجنه يا رب

ويحشرها مع من كانت تتولاه من الأئمة الطاهرين

----------


## dreams

السلام عليكم 
الله يعطيك  العافية ويوفقك الى كل مايحبه ويرضاه
عندى اقتراح ليش ما تسوى صفحة خاصه باسماء وتاريخ المتوفين مثل موقع العوامية 
مع تحياتي

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اقرأو الفاتحة على روح ابويي الحاج علي بن سكنة
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## شمعه تحترق

﴿ إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ ﴾ 
اليوم الإثنين 23 /7 /1428 هـ
الموافق 6/ 8 / 2007م
انتقلت الى رحمة الله تعالى الشابه السعيده
//نرجس حسن آل تريك//
من أهالي القديح
اسرة منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة لأهل الفقيده
نسأل الله لها الرحمة والغفران 
ولذويها الصبر والسلوان 
رحم الله من قرأ لها سورة الفاتحه ولسائر المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يرحمها ويلهم ذويه الصبر والسلوان يارب
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اقرأو الفاتحة على روح الشاب عباس الحماقي الله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اقرأو الفاتحة على روح الشاب ( علي الحمادي ) من أهالي البحاري صبر الله اهله واسكنه الله فسيح جنانه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

انتقل الى رحمة الله الشاب والاخ العزيز ابو احمد عبد الامير احمد الجراش من اهالى القطيف اثر حريق فى فرضة راس تنوره ارامكو السعوديه توفى يوم الخميس الموافق 26\7\2007 
رحم الله من قراءة لك الفاتحة والى روح المؤمينين والمؤمنات

----------


## ahmed

رحمك الله يا اخى وصديقى ياابواحمد لقد انفجعنا بوفاتك كنت اخ وستبقى فى قلبى للابد لم انساك يااخى ورحم الله من قرا لك سورة الفاتحه
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## فرح

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين
نسأل الله لهم الرحمة والغفران
ولذويهم الصبر والسلوان
عظم الله أجركم أخي أبوهشام

----------


## شمعه تحترق

﴿ إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ ﴾

اليوم الاربعاء 25 /7 /1428 هـ
الموافق 8/ 8 / 2007م
انتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى الشاب السعيد
//سامي محمد آل شيخ أحمد//
من أهالي العواميه
اسرة منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة لأهل الفقيد
نسأل الله له الرحمة والغفران

ولذويه الصبر والسلوان

رحم الله من قرأ له سورة الفاتحه ولسائر المؤمنين والمؤمنات

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## ahmed

الشكر لكم جميعا وعظم الله اجوركم جميعا

----------


## ahmed

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..25..رجب..الأربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشابه السعيدة بإذن الله 
ريم العوامي

بعد معناة طويله من المرض 
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾ الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*
رحم الله المتوفيه وأسكنها واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويها بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


نسأل الله لها الرحمة والغفران
ولذويها الصبر والسلوان
نسأل الله أن يعوض صبرها بالجنه
جزا الله خير ياسحر

----------


## شمعه تحترق

﴿ إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ ﴾

اليوم الاربعاء 25 /7 /1428 هـ
الموافق 8/ 8 / 2007م
انتقلت الى رحمة الله تعالى 
//علويه السيدحسن المادح والدة علي سلمان آل كمال//
من أهالي القديح
اسرة منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة لأهل الفقيده
نسأل الله لها الرحمة والغفران

ولذويها الصبر والسلوان

رحم الله من قرأ لها سورة الفاتحه ولسائر المؤمنين والمؤمنات

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## ahmed

رحم الله من قرأ لها سورة الفاتحه ولسائر المؤمنين والمؤمنات

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## سمراء

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## الفارسه الحسناء

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## فرح

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


*رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_إنتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى ابناءالحاج مكي السيهاتي_
_يوم أمس ( الأحد صباحا ) تاريخ 29 رجب_ 

_1- منصور_ 
_2- الدكتور علي_ 

_أثر حادث اليم_

_رحمهم الله تعالى وأسكنهم فسيح جناته والهم اهلهم و ذويهم الصبر والسلوان_ 

_إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم_
_رحم الله من قرأ لهما سورة الفاتحه ولسائر المؤمنين والمؤمنات_

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾_
_الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾_

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحمهما الله وأسكنهما واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهما بالصبر والسلوان.
احسنتي اختي عيون جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## شريف

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحمهما الله وأسكنهما واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهما بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## ahmed

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾ الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿*

*رحمهم الله واسكنهم فسيح جناته*

----------


## عاشقة السلام

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
اقرأوا الفاتحة على روح المرحوم الحاج علي بن عيسى الضامن 
اسكنه الله فسيح جنانه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
اقرأوا الفاتحة على روح المؤمنة الصالحة خادمة اهل البيت الحاجة عبدة رضي المجبِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

نون

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحم الله الأموات والأحياء 
وما علينا الا الدعاء للأموات وخلونا نقرأ الفاتحة على روح المرحوم 
حسن زيد

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## سماء القطيف

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾ الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿*
 الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 
والفاتحة على روح المرحوم فاضل الداؤود واخته زينب الداؤود
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## فرح

﴿ إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ ﴾

اليوم الاربعاء 9 /8 /1428 هـ
22/8/2007م
انتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى
 >>الشاب والاستاذ والمربي الفاضل  <<
 (سعيدمهدي اخويلدي مع ابنه وابنته )
اثر حادث وهم ذاهبون وقصدهم زيارة رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله..
( من اهالي القديح )

اسرة منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة لأهل الفقيد نسأل الله لهم الرحمه والغفران

ولذويهم الصبر والسلوان

رحم الله من قرأ لهم سورة الفاتحه ولسائر المؤمنين والمؤمنات

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## ابوكميل

*انتقل الى رحمة الله الشاب سعيد الخويلدي (ابو مهدي) وابنائه بالقديح* 
*رحم الله من قرا له سورة الفاتحه* *  ابو كميل*

----------


## ابوكميل

*انتقل الى رحمة الله الشاب سعيد الخويلدي وابناه وهم في طريقهم الى زيارة رسول الله بالقديح * 
*رحم الله من يقرا لهم سورة الفاتحه   * *ابو كميل*

----------


## سيناريو

*          الشاب سعيد الخويلدي وابناه*
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾

الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## ابوكميل

*لقد قمت قديحنا الحبيبه بتشييع رمزي لسعيد خويلدي وابنائه وسيقام في صفوى باذن الله تشييع رمزي وقد ذهب الى المدينة قرابة باصين لتشييعه رحم الله من قرا لفقيدنا العزيز الفاتحه         * *ابو كميل*

----------


## ابوكميل

*لقد قمت قديحنا الحبيبه بتشييع رمزي لسعيد خويلدي وابنائه وسيقام في صفوى باذن الله تشييع رمزي وقد ذهب الى المدينة قرابة باصين لتشييعه رحم الله من قرا لفقيدنا العزيز الفاتحه* *ابو كميل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾

الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


الله يرحمهم جميعا ويصير أهلهم يا رب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾

الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله من يقرأالفاتحة على ارواح شيعة عليعليه السلام

----------


## فاطِمه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## همسات القمر

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

الله يرحمهم جميعا ويصبر أهلهم يا رب
إنا لله وانا الية راجعون

----------


## عاشقة السلام

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## روح الشرق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السادة أعضاء وزوار منتديات شبكة الناصرة الثقافية


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في البداية أود أن اهنئكم بمناسبة مولد  الامام الحجة ( عجل الله فرجه وسهل مخرجه ) وأحب أن أشكر كافة الأعضاء والزوار بمشاركتهم وتفاعلهم في هذه الصفحة وكل من سأل عنا في ظل غيابي عن المنتدى . ودمتم سالمين بصحة وعافية .



تحياتي لكم 
روح الشــــــــــــرق

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..16..شعبان..الأربعاء 1428 هـ


إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد خضر محمد عبدالرسول الحايك
(الجارودية)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..16..شعبان..الأربعاء 1428 هـ


إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سعيد عاشور ال سماح
(أبومحمد)

(القطيف-الكويكب)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..18..شعبان..الجمعه 1428 هـ


إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه زهراء عبدالله أحمد البناوي
(العوامية)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## واحد فاضي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## سيناريو

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*حمد لله على سلامتك خيو روح الشرق*

*نورت الصفحه ونور المنتدى برجوعك*



*...............................*


إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

دمتــ بود

----------


## دموع طفلة

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## ابوكميل

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*{1} الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ {2} الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ {3} مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ {4} إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ {5} اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*{6} صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاالضَّالِّينَ{7}* 
*صدق الله العظيم*
*نعزي عائلة مسقلب وابو شاهين بفقيديهم في بلدة القديح والله يصبر اهل العائلتين*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..19..شعبان..السبت 1428 هـ


إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سعيد منصور الخراري
(أبونايف)

(القطيف-الشريعة)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

الله يرحم ابو نايف وجميع المؤمنين يارب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يرحم امواتنا وامواتكم واموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين
اقرأو الفاتحة على روح الغريق السيد عمران وقريبه
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..20..شعبان..الأحد 1428 هـ


إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج أحمد يوسف اليوسف
(أبوعبدالله)

(القطيف-البحاري)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## زهورالريف

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## LUCKY

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾ 

الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

توفي امس الطفل علي الزوري غرقا الله يرحمه ويصبر اهله


رحم الله من قرأ عليه سورة الفاتحة 

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## ملكة الإحساس

الله يرحمهم برحمته
ومشكورة أختي
والله يطول عمرك ان شاء الله يارب
تحيااااااااتي

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..20..شعبان..الاحد 1428 هـ


إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الطفل سعيد حسين .....
(غريق في بحرالكرنيش )
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## مغروره بدلع

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 



*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

الله يرحمهم برحمته

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لنقرأ لبفاتحة على ارواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات لا سيما اخوي حسين 

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..20..شعبان..الأحد 1428 هـ


إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فاطمه سعيد كلاله
(أم أحمد أل سليم)

(القطيف-الشويكة)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..21..شعبان..الأثنين 1428 هـ


إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد علي عبدالله إبراهيم أل قاسم

(القطيف-الشويكة)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عاشق الحرية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

يسلموو يا بيسان على هذه الفكرة الرائع 
تسلم يمناكِ و يعطيكِ العافية 
و جعل الله في ميزان حسناتك 
و ننتظر الجديد ... 
و نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *
الله يرحمهم جميع ويصبر اهاليهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..22..شعبان..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ


إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه السعيده فاطمه عبدالله معتوق أل نصفان

(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عاشق الحرية

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾

﴿ بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴾
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾* *مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*﴿صدق الله العلي العظيم﴾* 

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين

*و نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## سوبر ستار العشق

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..22..شعبان..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ


إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه بهية صالح حسن علي الخنيزي
(أم جميل عبدالحسين السنان)

(القطيف-القلعه)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 

خلونا نقرأ الفاتحة ونهدي ثوابها الى ام البنين سلام الله عليها

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..24..شعبان..الخميس1428 هـ


إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فاطمه علي المتعب
(أم المرحوم عبدالكريم الحاج رضي الغنام)

(القطيف-المدني)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنة ويصبر ذوية يا رب العالمين

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنة ويصبر ذوية يا رب العالمين

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..24..شعبان..الخميس1428 هـ


إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه سعده حمزه المعبر
(أم إبراهيم عبدالله أحمد العباس)

(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..24..شعبان..الخميس1428 هـ


إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه سلمى صالح المخلع
(أخر نسل عائلة المخلع)

(الخويلدية)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## أخت القمر

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..25..شعبان..الجمعه1428 هـ


إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالرسول رضي التاروتي
(أبورضا)

(القطيف-بديعة البصري)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


*رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


اللهم ارحم جميع موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ولا سيما الوالد العزيز
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحه على جميع ارواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..26..شعبان..السيت1428 هـ


إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه السغيده نوال رضي حبيب الغانم

(القطيف-القلعه)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


*رحم الله المتوفاه وأسكنها واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويها بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..27..شعبان..الأحد 1428 هـ


إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج بدر عبدالله أنصيف

(القطيف-عنك)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## سوبر ستار العشق

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..28..شعبان..الأثنين 1428 هـ


إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد قاسم سمير مهدي صالح العسيف

(القطيف-الوسادة)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..28..شعبان..الأثنين 1428 هـ 

إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سيدماجد سيدعلوي القمر
(أبوسيدهادي) 
(القطيف-الخويلدية)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾ 
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

الله يرحمهم ويرحم اموات المؤمنين وامؤمنات اجمعين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لنقرأ الفاتحة على والد الأخت العزيزة شذى الزهراء
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


*رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..27..شعبان..الأحد 1428 هـ


إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه السيدة هاشميه سيدعلوي الخضراوي
(أحمد محمد صالح المسيبيح)

(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"


اليـوم..29..شعبان..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ


إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سيدأسعد سيدهادي الطويل
(أبوسيدعلوي)


(الجارودية)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾


ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ملاك الحسا

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*


الفاتحه لارواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## بقايا احزان

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## صدى كربلاء

**

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


*رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير*

الله يدخلهم فسيح جناته

واتوجه بالعزاء الحار إلى كل عائله فقدت عزيز

----------


## عفاف الهدى

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"


اليـوم..30..شعبان..الأربعاء 1428 هـ


إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله حميد خلف
(أبوحسين)


(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾


ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"


اليـوم..1..رمضان..الخميس 1428 هـ


إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه أفراح إبراهيم الناصري
(أم محمد سعيد الناصري)


(سنابس)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾


ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"


اليـوم..1..رمضان..الخميس 1428 هـ


إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج خليل عيسى الصايغ


(سنابس)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾


ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## فرح

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان*
*ومن على ذويها بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك 
**ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## واحد فاضي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## صدى كربلاء

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعونبِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنانومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.جزاك الله كل خيرالله يدخلهم فسيح جناتهواتوجه بالعزاء الحار إلى كل عائله فقدت عزيز

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"


اليـوم..1..رمضان..الخميس 1428 هـ


إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه عطية عبدالله أسحاق
(أم يوسف المحاسنة)


(تاروت)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾


ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## كميل الفضلي

_السلام عليكم_
*شكرا اختي العزيزة لهذا الموضوع* 
*اللهم ارحم المسلمين جميعا لاسيماالمنذورين*
*واتمنا لكي كل التوفيق تقبلي تحياتي*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"


اليـوم..1..رمضان..الخميس 1428 هـ


إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد جهاد رضي يعقوب أل سويف
(متوفي في حادث سيرعلى طريق المدينة)


(القطيف-البحاري)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾


ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"


اليـوم..3..رمضان..السبت 1428 هـ


إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد حسين علي العجمي
(أبوعلي)
(متوفي في حادث سيرعلى طريق أبقيق وكانت معه مدرستين نسأل الله أن يمن عليهم بالصحة والعافية)


(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾


ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"


اليـوم..3..رمضان..السبت 1428 هـ


إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فاطمه صالح العبدالله
(أم علي حسن مكي الدخيل)


(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾


ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## فرح

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان*
*ومن على ذويها بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك 
**ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@



----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## ahmed

رحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"


اليـوم..4..رمضان..الأحد 1428 هـ


إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه زهراء هنيدي 
(أم علي البدوح)


(القطيف-باب الشمال)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾


ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## صفية

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*
*رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان*
*والهم ذويهم الصبر والسلوان.* 

الدوام لله ....

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


*رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"


اليـوم..5..رمضان..الأثنين 1428 هـ


إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فاطمه منصور أل ناس 
(أم حسن الخياط)


(القطيف-الشويكة)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾


ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## واحد فاضي

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## زهرة القلوب

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"


اليـوم..6..رمضان..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ


إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه زهراء محمد الحمادي 
(أم المرحوم عبدالكريم مهدي الحمادي)


(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾


ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"


اليـوم..6..رمضان..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ


إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه السعيده باسمه عبدالهادي حماده 
(زوجة رياض الحمادي)


(القطيف-الشويكة)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾


ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"


اليـوم..6..رمضان..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ


إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد سيدزهير سيدعلوي حبارة


(القطيف-الدبابيه)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾


ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"


اليـوم..7..رمضان..الأربعاء 1428 هـ


إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عيسى محمد يوسف الصفواني
(أبومحمد)


(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾


ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"


اليـوم..7..رمضان..الأربعاء 1428 هـ


إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سيدجعفر سيدناصر العلوي
(أبوإبراهيم)


(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾


ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 


*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..7..رمضان..الأربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد سيدفاضل سيدعلوي سيدعلوي أبوالرحي
(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## سوبر ستار العشق

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..8..رمضان..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حسن مهدي حسن الحسن
(أبوالأستاذعلي)
(صفوى)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يرحم المؤمنيين والمؤمنات اجمعين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## شريف

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف رحمة للمؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 
وبالخصوص للوالد الحاج علي بن عيسى الله يرحمه 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..8..رمضان..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه أم كاظم سواري
(القديح)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..10..رمضان..السبت 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالواحد عبدالله القصاب
(أبونسيم)
(القطيف-مياس)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## نور الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين الاحياء منهم والاموات

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## ابو ملكوت

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


*رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..11..رمضان..الاحد 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد منصور محمد علي ادغام 
(العوامية)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..11..رمضان..الاحد 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي جاسم محمد شعيب 
(ام الحمام)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..11..رمضان..الاحد 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب بدر حسن الغمغام
متوفي في حادث على طريق الكويت
(القطيف - الدبابية)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 


"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..12..رمضان..الاثنين 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومة الحاجة سيدة علوية سيد رمضان الشاخوري
(ام أحمد جاسم الجصاص )
(القطيف - باب الشمال)
منتديات روح الشرق تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ*
﴿ 1﴾ *الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..11..رمضان..الاحد 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حبيب معيلو
(أبوالدكتور سمير) 
(الربيعية)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 


"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..12..رمضان..الاثنين 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله علي حمدون
(ابو علي)
(القطيف - الشويكة)
منتديات روح الشرق تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 


"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..12..رمضان..الاثنين 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه طيبة حسين عبادى(الحكيم)
(زوجة الحاج علي مدن أل شهاب)
(الجارودية)
منتديات روح الشرق تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


*رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## لحن الخلود

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..27..جمادي الاخرة..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله أحمد حسين دعيبل

(القديح)

منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدمشكورين ومعذرة لاني ما كنت فتحت هذا القسم قبل هاللحظة 
ادري مضى  وقت طويل بس كانه امس 
مشكورين جميعا واقدم احر التعازي للفاقدين غيري 
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


*رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 


"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..12..رمضان..الاثنين 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد حسين سلمان علي المشهد
(متوفي في حادث سير)
(القطيف - عنك)
منتديات روح الشرق تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 


"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..13..رمضان..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد الحاج عبدالله عبدالكريم عبدالله الخليفة(الحجي)
(أبو محمد)
(القطيف - القلعه)
منتديات روح الشرق تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## لحن الخلود

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ*
*المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ليش رحت عني

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7

----------


## عاشق الحرية

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ*
*المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ*
*المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## سيناريو

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ*
*المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

صدق الله العلي العظيم
اللهم ارحم جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 


"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..14..رمضان..الأربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج أحمد يوسف أبوسرير
(أبو يوسف)
(القطيف - الكويكب)
منتديات الناصره تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ*
*المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

صدق الله العلي العظيم
اللهم ارحم جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## اسير الهوى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ*
*المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ*
*المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

صدق الله العلي العظيم
اللهم ارحم جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 


"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..16..رمضان..الجمعه 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه أمنه علي ضيف أل جمعان
(سيهات)
منتديات الناصره تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ahmed

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ابو ملكوت

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 


"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..16..رمضان..الجمعه 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج طاهر سلمان عبدالله أل إسماعيل
(الجش)
منتديات الناصره تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## سماء القطيف

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ
المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

صدق الله العلي العظيم
اللهم ارحم جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## ولاية علي

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين واسكنهم الله فسيح جناته 

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ*
*المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 


"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..17..رمضان..السبت 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الطفله السعيده زهراء جعفر حسن المطاوعه
(القديح)
منتديات الناصره تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## سيناريو

الى روح الطفله السعيده زهراء جعفر حسن المطاوعه

 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..17..رمضان..السبت 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج رضي عبدالله اللباد
(العوامية)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..18..رمضان..الأحد 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه السعيده مريم طاهر السبع
(سيهات)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## فرح

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان*
*ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك 
**ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## نور الولاية

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..19..رمضان..الأثنين 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم شاعر أهل البيت الحاج عبدالكريم حسين العوى
(أبوحسين)
(القديح)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..19..رمضان..الأثنين 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه خديجه أحمد علي أل سواد
(أم معتوق عبدالله صالح خميري)
(سيهات)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## الــــنـــاري

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## لحن الخلود

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..20..رمضان..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد رمزي عبدالله منصور أل معتوق
(سيهات)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..20..رمضان..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد أحمد علي محمد الصفواني
(صفوى)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..20..رمضان..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالحسين علي القيصوم
(أبوعادل)
(تاروت)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..20..رمضان..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فاطمه مكي الشيخ
(أم علي مكي الموسى)
(القطيف-التوبي)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## فرح

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان*
*ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك 
**ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## واحد فاضي

_إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## شريف

_إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## سمراء

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان*
*ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك 
**ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*
*رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان*
*ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.*
*أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك* 
*ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## غرام العاشقين

_إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون_
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*
*رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان*
*ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.*
*أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك* 
*ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

_إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون_
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*
*رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان*
*ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.*
*أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك* 
*ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

_إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..21..رمضان..الأربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه ليلى خليل أل مبارك
(أم محمد حسن مسلم أل مبارك)
(الأوجام)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..22..رمضان..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه خادمة أل البيت الملاية الحاجه زينب صالح الحرز
(أم محمد عبدالله شبيب)
(أم الحمام)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..22..رمضان..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالرضا علي عبدالعال
(أبوجعفر)
(أم الحمام)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..22..رمضان..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم خادم أل البيت الملا الحاج طاهر حسين مهنا
(أبوحسن)
(حلة محيش)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..22..رمضان..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله أوال
(أبوأحمد)
(الربيعية)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..22..رمضان..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عيد العواد
(أبوخالد)
(الجش)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..23..رمضان..الجمعه 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد باقر باقر أحمد الفرج
(العوامية)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..24..رمضان..السبت 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فاطمه عيسى العسيف
(أم الأستاذ عبدالعظيم أحمد العسيف)
(القطيف-الشويكة)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيده
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..25..رمضان..لأحد 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حسن علي سليم
(القطيف-الشريعة)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..25..رمضان..لأحد 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج محمد علي المحسن
(أبوالمرحوم علي)
(القطيف-باب الشمال)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## واحد فاضي

رحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

دمتــ بود

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## abo ahmad

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..26..رمضان..الإثنين 1428 هـ
وفاة قاضي المحكمة الجعفرية بالقطيف الشيخ سليمان أبو المكارم في ظروف غامضة.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..26..رمضان..الأثنين 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد يوسف حبيب يوسف السيهاتي
(متوفي في حادث سير)
(سيهات)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..26..رمضان..الأثنين 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد حسين محمد عبدالله ضيف أل جراد
(متوفي في حادث سير)
(سيهات)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..26..رمضان..الأثنين 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج أحمد عباس أل حمادة
(أبوعلي)
(سنابس)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..26..رمضان..الأثنين 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي أحمد تلاقف
(سنابس)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..27..رمضان..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه رقيه حسين أل نصيف
(أم علي حسن العجمي)
(سيهات-الطف)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..27..رمضان..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه زهراء ملا محمد أل سيف
(أم منصور عبدالله حسن علي شيخ سليمان أل سيف)
(خالة شيخ حسن الصفار)
(القطيف-القلعه)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## فرح

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان*
*ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك 
**ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..28..رمضان..الاربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سعيد حسن علي الطويل 
(متوفي من 4 ايام ولم يعلم عنه احد )
( تاروت)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

دمتــ بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## عفاف الهدى

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## عاشق الحرية

_إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
*ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك 
**ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## صفية

اللهم اغفر لجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات ما تقدم من ذنوبهم وما تأخر

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## واحد فاضي

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*
الله يرحمهم ويغفر لهم بحق هذا الشهر الفضيل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..28..رمضان..الاربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله عيسى الراشد
(سنابس)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..29..رمضان..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد محسن عبدالرسول القلاف
(القطيف-الكويكب)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

دمتــ بود

----------


## سمراء

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهدي ثواب سورة الفاتحة للمؤمنين والمؤمنات
وبالأخص المرحوم الشاب : محسن القلاف
الله يرحمه
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..29..رمضان..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد سيدعلي سيدعلوي سيدهاشم السادة
(أبوسيدحسين)
(متوفي في أمريكا)
(صفوى)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"

اليـوم..30..رمضان..الجمعه1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه السعيده فرات مكي الشبيب
(أم الحمام)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..29..رمضان..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه مريم حسن عوجان
(ام علي الربابي)
(تاروت)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## واحد فاضي

اهدي ثواب سورة الفاتحة للمؤمنين والمؤمنات
وبالأخص المرحوم الشاب : محسن القلاف
الله يرحمه
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## لحن الخلود

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## سيناريو

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

رحم الله الراحلين من هذه الدنيا وأسكنهم فسيح جناته 
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## ولاية علي

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..1..شوال..السبت 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه مريم محمد أمان
(ام محمد علي المسعود)
(العوامية)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..1..شوال..السبت 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج أحمد حميد الصادق
(ابوعلي)
(صفوى)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عاشق الحرية

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله الراحلين من هذه الدنيا وأسكنهم فسيح جناته

----------


## القوافي

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ 
﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾ اللهم صلي على محمد وا ل محمدالفاتحة الى روح الشاب المرحوم عبد المحسن القلاف والىأ رواح الشباب عبدالواحد ومفيد الميداني وأم عبد الواحد الميداني والى أرواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات اللهم أنزل على أهل القبور السرور وفرج عنا بحق محمد وال محمد المصطفين أل أبرار الأخيار

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..1..شوال..السبت 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه صفيه عيسى المقبقب
(ام سيدعلي سيدعلوي المؤذن)
(القطيف-الشويكة)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## فرح

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان*
*ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق بارك الله فيك 
**ورحم الله والديك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انتقل الى رحمة الله اليوم الأحد 2/10 المرحوم الملا علي معيلو 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*



نتقدم بالتعازي لذويه 

وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## ابو امجد

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..2..شوال..الأحد 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم خادم أهل البيت الملا الحاج علي أحمد معيلو
(الربيعية)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..2..شوال..الأحد 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه خاتون أحمد أل شيف
(الخويلدية)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ابو ملكوت

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## واحد فاضي

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
__إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

مصاب محزن وقاسي  :sad2: 

توفيت الجدة ام علي الضامن من منطقة سنابس في حفلة بنات اولادها الثلاث حيث كانت جالسة تصفق وتنظر الى حفيداتها وهن عرائس ووافاها الأجل هناك

ما اقساه من منظر 

الله يصبر الجميع

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## سيناريو

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
__إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم_

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..2..شوال..الأحد 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه خاتون أحمد أل شيف
(الخويلدية) 
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..3..شوال..الاثنين 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابة السعيدة السيدة سهى السيد جعفر الصايغ

(القطيف-المسعودية)

منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..3..شوال..الاثنين 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجة مريم عبدالله انصيران
(زوجة صالح محيسن)


(البحاري)


منتديات الناصرة  تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..3..شوال..الاثنين 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سلمان مهدي الجارودي

(التوبي)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..3..شوال..الاثنين 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج زين الدين احمد الربح

(العوامية)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..4..شوال..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله كاظم ضيف العجمي
(ابو محمد)
(سيهات)
منتديات الناصرة  تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## سيناريو

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*الله يرحمهم جميعاً ويغمد روحهم الجنه*

----------


## سوبر ستار العشق

> قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
> "الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
> اليـوم..3..شوال..الاثنين 1428 هـ
> إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجة مريم عبدالله انصيران
> (زوجة صالح المحيسن)
> 
> 
> (البحاري)
> 
> ...



رحم الله من قراء الفااتحة الى روحها واهداء ثوابها لها ولموتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات
وعظم الله اجرك خيتوو الامل كله

----------


## Sweet Magic

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
__إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم_

----------


## واحد فاضي

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
__إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم_

----------


## الــــنـــاري

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## ندى الصباح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Sweet Magic

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
__إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم_

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..6..شوال..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد ناصر مهدي لفته
(القطيف-الكويكب)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..6..شوال..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فاطمه عبدالرسول حسن المحسن
(صفوى)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ندى الصباح

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
__إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم_

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..6..شوال..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد سيدمحمد سيدسلمان زواد
(معوق)
(الخويلدية)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ندى الصباح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..7..شوال..الجمعه 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج أحمد علي ناصر المتعب
(أبوعلي)
(سيهات)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Sweet Magic



----------


## شريف

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

توفت ثالث ايام العيد 
ام عبد المحسن من البحاري
الله يرحمها ويرحم جميع المؤنين والمؤمنات
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

دمتــ بود

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..8..شوال..السبت 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه مريم أحمد أل أنصيف
(أم جعفر سعود أل أنصيف)
(عنك)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## واحد فاضي

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
__إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم_

----------


## Sweet Magic



----------


## فاطمية المكارم

*إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون*
*.*
*.*
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*
*.*
*.*
*تحياتي*
*.. فاطمية المكارم ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
*.*
*.*
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*
*.*

----------


## Sweet Magic



----------


## ليش رحت عني

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*اقرأُ ليهم ثلاث مرات سورة التوحيد لأنها تعادل القرآن كامل*

----------


## Sweet Magic



----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..9..شوال..الأحد 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه زهراء مرزوق أل مديفع
(القطيف-الدبابية)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*
* إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..9..شوال..الأحد 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالرسول سعود الحليلي
(أبو خالد)
(القديح)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..9..شوال..الأحد 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج معتوق إبراهيم وقع
(أبو إبراهيم)
(أم الحمام)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..9..شوال..الأحد 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله محمد السليمان
(أبو علي)
(الجارودية)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic



----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*الله يرحم امواتنا واموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين*

----------


## Sweet Magic



----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

دمتــ بود

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..10..شوال..الأثنين 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله حسن الشاقر
(أبو مهدي)
(القطيف-باب الشمال)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..11..شوال..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد علي عبدالله عبدالله الزاهر
(أبوحسين )
(العوامية)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..11..شوال..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد سلطان محمد رضي كاظم الميلاد
(القطيف-التوبي)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..11..شوال..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد عبدالله فوزي لفته
(متوفي في حادث دراجه ناريه)
(القطيف-الكويكب)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..11..شوال..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فاطمه أحمد علي أل مصلاب
(أم مهدي رضي أل مصلاب)
(العوامية)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..11..شوال..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه أم عبدالله أحمد البناي
(القديح)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## واحد فاضي

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ابو امجد

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
__إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم_

----------


## مرتضى محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(1 ) الحمد لله رب العالمين (2) الرحمن الرحيم ( 3) مالك يوم الدين (4 ) إياك نعبد واياك نستعين 5 ) اهدنا الصراط المستقيم (6) صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير الغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين (7)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
قد توفيت شابة من عائلة الزوري  اليوم  اثر حادث مرور عند مجيئها مع خطيبها من الرياض وخطيبها في العناية المركزة
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

الله يصبر اهلها 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(1 ) الحمد لله رب العالمين (2) الرحمن الرحيم ( 3) مالك يوم الدين (4 ) إياك نعبد واياك نستعين 5 ) اهدنا الصراط المستقيم (6) صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير الغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين (7)

----------


## عاشق الحرية

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون_

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..12..شوال..الأربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابة السعيدة أمينة عبدالله الزوري
(موفية في حادث سير كما ذكرت الأخت عفاف الهدى)
(سنابس)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
لقد آلمني هذا الخبر كثيرا
رحمها الله وتغمدها بواسع رحمته
وألهم أهلها الصبر
الله يشافي خطيبها ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو ملكوت

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## بنت القلعة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..14..شوال..الجمعه 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي عبدالكريم المحيشي
(أبورضا)
(دفن في حلة محيش)

(القطيف-الشويكة)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..14..شوال..الجمعه 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الطفل السعيد محمد علي العلوان

(القديح)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..14..شوال..الجمعه 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الطفل السعيد خالد عبدالعزيز أل فوير
(متوفي في حادث سير) 
(القديح)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
_اليـوم..15..شوال..السبت 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج صالح أحمد مهدي العباس
(أبومحمد)

(سيهات) 

_
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## مرتضى محمد

الله يصبر أهلها 
إنا لله وانا اليه راجعون
ماشاء الله ولاقوة الابالله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## واحد فاضي

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾_

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..15..شوال..السبت 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سجاد احمد مطيلق
(التوبي) 
منتديات النلصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..16..شوال..الاحد.. 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومة الحاجة بيبي حسين عبدالله آل نصر
( ام عبدالعزيز أحمد آل سنبل )
(القلعة - القطيف) 
 
منتديات النلصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## مرتضى محمد

الله يرحم أمواتنا وامواتكم   ببركة الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم ارحم امواتنا واموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين يا رب

لا سيما الشباب

الشابة : امينة الزوري
الشاب : عباس الحماقي
الشاب : علي الحمادي 
الشاب :عبدالله الحمادي
اللهم ارحمهم جميعا
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 

اليـوم..16..شوال..الاحد.. 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومة الحاجة عبدة عبدعلي أل فوير 
(أم أحمد عيسى الصفار)
(القديح) 


منتديات النا صرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 

اليـوم..16..شوال..الاحد.. 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب جواد حسن كلاله
(القطيف-الشويكة) 


منتديات النا صرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## وردة المستقبل

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*
*اللهم ارحم اموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات ولا سيما والدي الحاج احمد يوسف ال سرير وجدتي الحاجه ام عبد الحميد العلوان*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

دمتــ بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## ابو امجد

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## غرام العاشقين

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## بئر الصمت

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## Sweet Magic

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## غونو

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## ندى الصباح

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 

اليـوم..17..شوال..الأثنين.. 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومة الحاجة مريم محمد تركي أل إبراهيم 
(زوجة المرحوم الحاج حسن أل سواد)
(سيهات) 


منتديات النا صرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 

اليـوم..17..شوال..الأثنين.. 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومة الحاجة زينب حسين عبيدي
(أم علي جعفر علي حمدان)
(القديح) 


منتديات النا صرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## لحن الخلود

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## وردة المستقبل

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## واحد فاضي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ليش رحت عني

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..17..شوال..الأثنين.. 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سيد رضي سيد محمد الخضراوي
(ابو سيد علي الخضراوي)
(القديح) 
منتديات النا صرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## غرام العاشقين

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

تحياتي

----------


## Sweet Magic

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## غونو

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## بنت القديح

اناالله وانا الية راجعون

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..18..شوال..الثلاثاء.. 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد حسين صالح أل عباس
(العوامية) 
منتديات النا صرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*الله يرحم الشباب برحمته الواسعة*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..19..شوال..الاربعاء.. 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد صالح علي عبدالسجاد آل ابراهيم
(العوامية) 
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## غونو

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير
دمتــ بود

----------


## الــــنـــاري

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## واحد فاضي

رحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..20..شوال..الخميس.. 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه خديجه علي البقال
(أم كاظم أحمد علي أزبيل)
(سيهات) 
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..20..شوال..الخميس.. 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حسين جعفر نجران الزاهر
(العوامية) 
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## غونو

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين والمؤمناتبِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## غونو

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفيان وأسكنهما واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهما بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير
دمتــ بود

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..21..شوال..الجمعه.. 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج أحمد عبدالكريم أل شويهين
(أبوعبدالعزيز)
(القديح) 
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يرحم جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
اطفالا وشبابا وشياب
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## سمراء

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..22..شوال..السبت.. 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد عباس مهدي رضي الميلاد
(متوفي في حادث سير)
(القطيف-التوبي) 
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
 ﴿ 1 ﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## غونو

رحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة واهدي ثوابها للمؤمنين والمؤمنات
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## واحد فاضي

رحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة واهدي ثوابها للمؤمنين والمؤمنات
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير
دمتــ بود

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## ابو امجد

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## سمراء

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## مذهله2007

رحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحه الى روح جدتي الغاليه ام سيدحيدرالجراش المتوفيه في يوم 14 من شهر شعبان والى روح خالتي الغاليه المتوفيه ثالث العيدالحاجه مريم انصيران ام عبدالله محيسن والى روح المرحوم السعيد عبدالله فوزي لفته المتوفي يوم 11 من شهر شوال


كم احزننا فراقكم ياأحبائي فلم يمضي الا ايام قليله بينكم رحمكم الله ورحم جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
الله يرحم جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين يا رب

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1 ﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..24..شوال..الأثنين.. 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج جعفر سعيد الشخل
(أبوموسى)
(حلة محيش) 
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## غرام العاشقين

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1 ﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

تحياتي

----------


## لحن الخلود

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1 ﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عاشق الحرية

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## ليش رحت عني

*رد: وفيات القطيف "متجدد"* 


بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
الله يرحم جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين يا رب

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..24..شوال..الأثنين.. 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه مريم علي أل عباس
(أم عبدالعزيز صالح الدشيشي)
(القديح) 
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..25..شوال..الثلاثاء.. 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه أمنه ملاعلي السالم
(سيهات) 
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..25..شوال..الثلاثاء.. 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه السعيده ليلي السيهاتي
(زوجة إبراهيم سعدون)
(سيهات) 
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## غونو

رحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة وأهدى ثوابها للمؤمنين والمؤمنات
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..25..شوال..الثلاثاء.. 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حبيب عبدالله راشد المطوع
(أبومكي)
(سيهات) 
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## بنت القلعة

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..25..شوال..الثلاثاء.. 1428 هـ
انتقل الى رحمة الله  ورضوانه السيد جعفرسيدمكي المشكاب 
ابو شاكر
القطيف- الدبابية 

منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..25..شوال..الثلاثاء.. 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه شهربان علي أل مبارك
(أم سلمان كاظم أل مبارك)
(الأوجام) 
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير
دمتــ بود

----------


## وعود

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## مذهله2007

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{ الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُواْ إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ 

أُوْلَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ }


{ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَآئِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ وَإِنَّمَا تُوَفَّوْنَ أُجُورَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ 

فَمَن زُحْزِحَ عَنِ النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ فَقَدْ فَازَ وَما الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا إِلاَّ مَتَاعُ الْغُرُورِ }

انتقل إلى رحمة الله المرحوم السعيد الشاب جلال علي عبدالله آل عبيد
(التوبي)

عن عمر يناهز 22 سنه
يوم الأربعاء 26 /10/1428هـ إلى الرفيق الأعلى

اثرحادث مررررروري مروع 

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
ورحم الله من يقرأ له ولأرواح العلماء والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الفاتحه.
ٍبسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
* الحمد لله رب العالمين *الرحمن الرحيم * ملك يوم الدين * اياك نعبد واياك نستعين * اهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط الذين انعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين ِ
رحمه الله واسكنه واسع جناته

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحمه الله وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويه بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ٍبسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
* الحمد لله رب العالمين *الرحمن الرحيم * ملك يوم الدين * اياك نعبد واياك نستعين * اهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط الذين انعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين ِ

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..26..شوال..الاربعاء.. 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالرسول مكي السنان
(أبوأحمد)
(القلعة - القطيف) 
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## فرح

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير
ورحم الله والديك

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## واحد فاضي

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## Sweet Magic

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير
دمتــ بود

----------


## بنت القلعة

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## غونو

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..27..شوال..الخميس.. 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج أحمد علي القفاص
(الخويلدية) 
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..27..شوال..الخميس.. 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عيسى سعيد الحايكي
(أبوعبدالله)
(صفوى) 

منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..28..شوال..الجمعه.. 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله أحمد العجاج
(أبوحسن)
(صفوى) 
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## غونو

رحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة وأهدى ثوابها لموتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة وأهدى ثوابها لموتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## بنت القلعة

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..28..شوال..الجمعه.. 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الطفلة السعيدة السيدة بتول سيدهاشم أل طالب
(الجارودية) 
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## بنت القلعة

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
ورحم الله من قرأ الفاتحة لأبن خالي
راضي حسين عبد الله العيد
من أهالي الأحساء
 المتوفى في يوم الجمعة الموافق 28-10-1428هـ
عن عمر ناهز 23 سنة وذلك إثر نزيف أصابه في الرأس وغيبوبة 
 بسبب حادث مروري أليم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحم الله من قرأ لروحه وروح والدي المرحوم الفاتحة تسبقها الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## بنت القلعة

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## لحن الخلود

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

> بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
> 
> الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾ 
> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
> إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
> ورحم الله من قرأ الفاتحة لأبن خالي
> راضي حسين عبد الله العيد
> من أهالي الأحساء
> ...



 
ادارة و اعضاء و زوار منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللؤلؤ المكنون
الله يصبركم ان شاء الله ويرحمه بواسع رحمته
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير
الؤلؤ المكنون المتوفي

واخر السوء الن شاء الله

عظم الله اجرك واجر عائلتكم في هذا المصاب العظيم

رحم الله ال

دمتــ بود

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
نقدم لك التعازي أختي اللؤلؤ المكنون ولأهل الفقيد وذويه وجعلهم الله من الصابرين

----------


## عاشق الحرية

اللؤلؤ المكنون
الله يصبركم ان شاء الله ويرحمه بواسع رحمته
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون



بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

نقدم لك التعازي أختي اللؤلؤ المكنون ولأهل الفقيد وذويه وجعلهم الله من الصابرين

----------


## غونو

اللؤلؤ المكنون
الله يصبركم ان شاء الله ويرحمه بواسع رحمته
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون



بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..2..ذوالقعدة..الأثنين.. 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه زهراء حسن العبيدي
(أم إبراهيم العبيدي)
(سنابس) 

منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..3..ذوالقعدة..الثلاثاء.. 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه السيدة علوية سيدعلوي سيدعبدالله
(أم عبدالله عيسى علي المزرع)
(سيهات) 
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
جزاكم الله خيرا والله لا يبلاكم بفقد عزيز

----------


## مرتضى محمد

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الغوي الرجيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *
صدق الله العلي العظيم
الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحم الله الطفل : علي النخلاوي  عن عمر 7 سنوات المتوفي اثر مرض السيكلسل في جدة محل اقامتهم

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

نعزي عائلة العبيدي من السنابس لوفاة والدتهم ام ابراهيم العبيدي 

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


الله يرحمها ويغمد روحها الجنة

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## بنت القلعة

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف رحمة على جميع الأموات 
واخصص المرحوم الطفل : محمد الضامن
بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## غونو

الفاتحة لـ  ارواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات
بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Sweet Magic

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..5..ذوالقعدة..الخميس.. 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه زهراء عبدالله المعلم
(أم محمد علي شقران)
(تاروت) 
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## همسه دلع

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الغوي الرجيمبسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *صدق الله العلي العظيمالله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## همسه دلع

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الغوي الرجيم بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *صدق الله العلي العظيم.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

توفي يوم امس الخميس 5/11 المرحوم ابو احمد الدرازي من تاروت

تغمده الله بواسع رحمته وادخله فسيح جناته
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..5..ذوالقعدة..الخميس.. 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه خديجه عبدالله جاسم أل دهنيم
 
(القطيف-مياس) 


منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..5..ذوالقعدة..الخميس.. 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه السيدة معصومة سيدهاشم الدعلوج
(أم ميرزا حبيب محيسن)
(الربيعية) 
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..5..ذوالقعدة..الخميس.. 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج إبراهيم جعفر الدرازي
(أبوأحمد)
(تاروت) 
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..6..ذوالقعدة..الجمعه.. 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم خادم أهل البيت الحاج هلال عبدالله الحميدان
(أبوعبدالله)
(القديح) 
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## بنت القلعة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يرحمهم جميعا برحنه الواسعة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..7..ذوالقعدة..السبت.. 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج أحمد عيسى أحمد أل سبت
(أبوماهر)
(الخويلدية) 
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يدفع البلا عنا وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..8..ذوالقعدة..الاحد 1428 هـ 
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومة الحاجة سيدة زكية سيد محمد الفلفل
(ام عبدالحي رمضان)
(الشويكة)
منتديات الناصرة  تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..8..ذوالقعدة..الاحد 1428 هـ

إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومة الحاجة زهراء علي العبدالله
(ام علي محسن المرهون)

(صفوى)

منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## ابو امجد

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## غونو

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير




دمتــ بود

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحم الله من مات على دين الحق

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## واحد فاضي

رحم الله من مات على دين الحق

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..9..ذوالقعدة..الأثنين 1428 هـ 
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومة الحاجة شهزلان حسين محمد العلي
(ام عيسى أل إسماعيل)
(الجش)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..9..ذوالقعدة..الأثنين 1428 هـ 
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد الأستاذ محمد حسن مكي أل إبراهيم
(متوفي في حادث سيير وكان معه أولاده وعامل هندي)
(أبوحسين)
(أم الحمام)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## sh0osh0o

*انا لله وان اليه راجعون 
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
اللهم تغمد روح الفقيد وكل من مات على الإيمان بالرحمة والمغفره .. واسكنه فسيح جناتك .*
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ 
﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..10..ذوالقعدة..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الاستاذ الحاج عبدالله عبدالله القصاب
(عبدالرحمن شمروخ) 
(ابو احمد)
لاعب نادي الهلال سابقاً
(القطيف - القلعة)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحم الله موتانا وموتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

رحم الله موتانا وموتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..9..ذوالقعدة..الأثنين 1428 هـ 
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الطفل السعيد أحمد إبراهيم العقيلي
(متوفي في حادث سير)
(الربيعية)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..10..ذوالقعدة..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد علي عبدالله طلاق
(توفي يوم الأحد في حريق أرامكو)
(حلة محيش)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين وبالخصوص

هذا الطفل والشاب الله يتغمدهم برحمته الواسعه

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## بنت القلعة

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..11..ذوالقعدة..الأربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله أحمد القطان
(القطيف-الشويكة)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..11..ذوالقعدة..الأربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سعيد أل درويش
(تاروت)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..11..ذوالقعدة..الأربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد حسين علي أل محسن
(متوفي في مقر عمله في الرياض)
(الربيعية)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..11..ذوالقعدة..الأربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه أم علي البحار
(الربيعية)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## بنت القلعة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

توفيت بالامس امرأة من عائلة ال حبيل

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## غونو

رحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واهدى ثوابها لموتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## بنت القلعة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنالله وإنا إليه راجعون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*رحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*
*نسأل الله لهم الرحمة والمغفره .*

*جزاك الله خير أخي روح الشرق*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..13..ذوالقعدة..الجمعه 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سعيد صالح خميس
(أبوعبدالكريم)
(صفوى)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..13..ذوالقعدة..الجمعه 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه سعيدة تركي حسين المشهد
(أم إبراهيم يوسف المشهد)
(عنك)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنالله وإنا إليه راجعون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*رحمهما الله ورحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*
*نسأل الله لهما الرحمة والغفران*
*ولذويهما الصبر والسلوان .*
*رحم الله والديك أخي*

----------


## بنت القلعة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحم الله من مات على الايمان
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير




دمتــ بود

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..15..ذوالقعدة..الأحد 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد محمد علي النشمي
(صفوى)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..15..ذوالقعدة..الأحد 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج أحمد بلال أل زيد
(سيهات)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..15..ذوالقعدة..الأحد 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حسن علي عبيدان
(أبوعلي)
(القديح)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

لاحــول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

رحم الله موتانا وموتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات .

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير




دمتــ بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## بنت القلعة

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*الله يرحمهم ويصبر اهلهم ويسكنهم فسيح جناته..*

----------


## أم القمرين

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*الله يرحمهم ويصبر اهلهم ويسكنهم فسيح جناته..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾

الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ 
﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## Sweet Magic

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾

الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ 
﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..17..ذوالقعدة..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد أحمد حسن مدن الراشد
(متوفي في حادث سير)
(سيهات)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## أم القمرين

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## بنت القلعة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## عفاف الهدى

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## Sweet Magic

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## غونو

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحم الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات وبالأخص شهداء حريق القديح

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## Sweet Magic

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## Malamh Cute

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..18..ذوالقعدة..الأربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله هلال درويش
(أبووليد)
(سيهات)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..18..ذوالقعدة..الأربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فاطمه عبدالحسين الصفار
(أم جمال علي حسن الصفار)
(القديح)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## لحن الخلود

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## أم القمرين

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## بنت القلعة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..19..ذوالقعدة..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه معصومه علي البوري
(أم الأستاذ رضي عبدالله البحر)
(القطيف-الكويكب)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## بنت القلعة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## Malamh Cute

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون يارب ارحمهم برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون يارب ارحمهم برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## غونو

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان

----------


## ندى الصباح

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان

----------


## Sweet Magic

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..20..ذوالقعدة..الجمعه 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد هاني حسن إبراهيم الجنبي
(متوفي في حادث سير)
(القديح)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## بنت القلعة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## زهـور

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

*رحم الله جميع الموتى من المؤمنين والمؤمنات* 

*وأسكنهم فسيح جناته*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## ناصر الجوادي

انتقلت إلى رحمة الله
أم رضي البحر
والفاتحة للرجال في 
حسينية بن جمعة بالكويكب
الفاتحة

----------


## Sweet Magic

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون يارب ارحمهم برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحم الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون يارب ارحمهم برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء

----------


## غونو

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
رحم الله المتوفين
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Sweet Magic

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير




دمتــ بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## حــــايــرة

رحم الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## بنت الاجاويد

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..22..ذوالقعدة..الأحد 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد جعفر صالح الخميس

(الجش)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ*

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون يارب ارحمهم برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء
    لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
  اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Sweet Magic

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## ندى الصباح

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ*

----------


## غونو

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

دمتــ بود

----------


## بنت القلعة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون يارب ارحمهم برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## بحر الشرق

الله يرحمهم برحمته ويسكنهوم فسيح جناته 
ويمن على اهلهم وذويهم الصبر والسلوان

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..23..ذوالقعدة..الأثنين 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه أم عبدالله أل درويش

(تاروت)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..24..ذوالقعدة..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد سلمان جاسم الدليلي
(متوفي في حادث سير)

(الربيعية)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..24..ذوالقعدة..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله عبدالهادي أل أفوير
(أبوماجد)
(أصيب قبل 8 أشهر في حادث)

(القديح)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ*

----------


## Sweet Magic

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## بنت القلعة

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنالله وإنا إليه راجعون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*رحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*
*نسأل الله لهم الرحمة والمغفره .*

*جزاك الله خير أخي روح الشرق*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

الله يحمهم جميعا
بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..24..ذوالقعدة..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج أحمد عبدالكريم أل سماح
(أبوعلي)
(القطيف-الكويكب) 
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنالله وإنا إليه راجعون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

نسأل الله للمتوفى الرحمة والغفران
ولذويه الصبر والسلوان
رحمة الله 
رحم الله والديك أخي روح الشرق

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..25..ذوالقعدة..الأربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله قاسم شويخات
(أبوعلي)
(سيهات)

منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..25..ذوالقعدة..الأربعاء 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه أم رضي محمد علي البحراني
(القطيف-الوسادة)

منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنالله وإنا إليه راجعون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

نسأل الله للمتوفين الرحمة والغفران
ولذويهم الصبر والسلوان
رحمهم الله 
رحم الله والديك أخي روح الشرق

----------


## بنت القلعة

إنالله وإنا إليه راجعون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

إنالله وإنا إليه راجعون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

نسأل الله للمتوفين الرحمة والغفران
ولذويهم الصبر والسلوان
رحمهم الله

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون يارب ارحمهم برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## غونو

إنالله وإنا إليه راجعون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

نسأل الله للمتوفين الرحمة والغفران
ولذويهم الصبر والسلوان
رحمهم الله

----------


## سيناريو

إنالله وإنا إليه راجعون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

نسأل الله للمتوفين الرحمة والغفران
ولذويهم الصبر والسلوان
رحمهم الله

----------


## جنون الساهر

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..26..ذوالقعدة..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه السيدة بتول سيد كاظم الشبركة
(أم سيدعلوي سيدأمين الشبركة)
(القطيف-الشويكة)

منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

إنالله وإنا إليه راجعون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*رحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*
*نسأل الله لهم الرحمة والمغفره .*

*جزاك الله خير أخي روح الشرق*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..26..ذوالقعدة..الخميس 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب الحاج عبدالرسول عبدالله التاروتي
(أبوحامد)
(القطيف-الشريعة)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

إنالله وإنا إليه راجعون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*رحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*
*نسأل الله لهم الرحمة والمغفره .*

*جزاك الله خير أخي روح الشرق*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

إنالله وإنا إليه راجعون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*رحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*
*نسأل الله لهم الرحمة والمغفره .*

*جزاك الله خير أخي روح الشرق*

----------


## فتاة هجر

الله يرحمهم برحمته

----------


## بنت القلعة

إنالله وإنا إليه راجعون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون يارب ارحمهم برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون يارب ارحمهم برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## غونو

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون يارب ارحمهم برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون يارب ارحمهم برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

رحم الله من قرأ الفاتحة الى ارواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين وبالخصوص الى روح المرحوم الحاج احمد بن احمد

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون يارب ارحمهم برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لقد توفي اليوم 
عبد الهادي الحاجي
وشخص من عائلة العصفور

من منطقة البحاري

الله يرحمهم ويغمد روحهم الجنة
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..27..ذوالقعدة..الجمعه 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد رضي علي العصفور
(القطيف-البحاري)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..27..ذوالقعدة..الجمعه 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالهادي أل حاجي
(أبوعبدالله)
(القطيف-البحاري)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..27..ذوالقعدة..الجمعه 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه السعيده خلود عبدالله علي أل إبراهيم
(زوجة سامر أل إبراهيم)
(صفوى)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## بنت القلعة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

دمتــ بود

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

انتقلت الى رحمة الله المرحومة : ام رضا ال بريه من منطقة السنابس

الله يرحمها وغمد روحها الجنة
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون يارب ارحمهم برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..27..ذوالقعدة..الجمعه 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فاطمه أل إسماعيل
(أم رضا أل أبريه)
(سنابس)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾



لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## بنت القلعة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## بنت القلعة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يرحم جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات وبالخصوص المرحومة ام رضا ال بريه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون يارب ارحمهم برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..29..ذوالقعدة..الاحد 1428 هـ

إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج إبراهيم عبدالله ال ثنيان
(ابو عبدالغني)
(البحاري)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

الله يرحم جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات وبالخصوص المرحومة ام رضا ال بريه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون يارب ارحمهم برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## واحد فاضي

الله يرحم جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات وبالخصوص المرحومة العزيزة
 ام رضا ال بريه



بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾




لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..29..ذوالقعدة..الأحد 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه بيبي محمد حسن  نصرالله
(زوجة الحاج عبدالله سليمان أبوالسعود)
(القطيف-القلعه)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## سيناريو

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾




لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحم الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات وبالخصوص المرحوم ابو عبد العظيم الدرازي اهدي له ثواب سورة الفاتحة


بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## لحن الخلود

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## واحد فاضي

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات وبالخصوصالحاج علي عبد الله ال حماد

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون يارب ارحمهم برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾




لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحم الله من يقرأ الفتحة لأموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات وبالخصوص
الحاج حبيب ابو سرير ( ابو احمد)
بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون يارب ارحمهم برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾




لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..30..ذوالقعدة..الأثنين 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه صفيه حسين السنان
(أم المرحوم عبدالاله مبارك أبوالسعود)
(القطيف-القلعه)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## غونو

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾




لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عاشق الصادق

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾




لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## أسير الحرمان

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾




لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحم الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين وبالخصوص المرحومة صباح بنت عائشة

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾




لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## جــــــود

إنا لله وإنا إليهِ راجعون
.
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*{1} الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ {2} الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ {3} مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ {4} إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ {5} اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*{6} صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلا الضَّالِّينَ {7}*
صدق الله العلي العظيم
.
رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحم الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات وبالخصوص عبد الله الشحدود

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*{1} الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ {2}*
* الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ {3}*
* مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ {4}*
* إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ {5}*
* اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*{6} صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلا الضَّالِّينَ {7}*
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾




لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..29..ذوالقعدة..الأحد 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه زوجة عبدالله حسين الصلبوخ
(أم الحمام)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾




لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

أعضاء وزوار منتديات شبكة الناصرة الثقافية
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
في البداية أحب أن اتقدم لكم بمناسبة قرب حلول عيد الأضحى المبارك أعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير والبركات واعتذر لكم عن تقديم الاخبار لكم ابتداءً من يوم الخميس 13 ديسمبر لغاية 28 ديسمبر وذلك بسبب وجودي خارج البلاد وأرجو من جميع الأعضاء المشاركة لإحياء هذه الصفحة ليعم الثواب للجميع ودمتم بصحة وعافية .
تحياتي لكم
روح الشـــرق

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ 
﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون يارب ارحمهم برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الأخ روح الشرق

اتروح وترد بالسلامة

والجماعة ان شاء الله ما راح يقصروا

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

أخي تروح وترد بالسلامة
وإن شاء الله الأخوان مايقصرون
دمت بخير .. أختك اللؤلؤ المكنون

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..30..ذوالقعدة..الأثنين 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج مهدي تركي أل عبدربه
(أبوماهر)
(الجش)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهدي ثواب سورة الفاتحة لأرواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين وبالخصوص

ابو علي سلاط

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾




لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحم الله الأموات جميعا وبالخصوص المرحوم ابو عبد العظيم الدرازي

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾





لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحم الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين وبالخصوص الحاج محمد حسن الطريفي

اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾





لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## بنت القلعة

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحم الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين

وبالخصوص ام علي البيضة

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾




لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## ابو امجد

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحم الله المتوفين جميعا وبالأخص المرحومة عبدة رضي المجنون

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾




لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## ملاك الروح

*بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحم الله المتوفين جميعا

*بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾




لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## وردة العشاق21

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾




لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
رحم الله موتى المؤمنين جميعا

----------


## حــــايــرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## EeMoOo®

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *
آمنا بالله صدق الله العلي العظيم
اللهم اني اهدي ثواب الفاتحة الى شرف النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآاله الاطهار والى اروح الأموات من المؤمنين والمؤمنات شيعة ومحبي وموالي امير المؤمنين عليه السلام
اللهم ارحم ارواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

رحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة وأهداها لروح المرحوم الشاب راضي حسين العيد و إلى أرواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات
بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾





لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون يارب ارحمهم برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾





لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
اللهم إرحم جميع موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## شوق الربيع

*بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## عاشق الصادق

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾




لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## أسرار الليل

الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة وأهداها لروح المرحوم الشاب ماجد عبدالله أحمد الفرج  و إلى أرواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات
بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾





لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾





لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون يارب ارحمهم برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون يارب ارحمهم برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾





لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

رحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة وأهدى ثوابها لأم البنين عليها السلام
بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ﴿ 7 ﴾
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون يارب ارحمهم برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## وردة العشاق21

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6 ﴾صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون يارب ارحمهم برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Malamh Cute

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم .16ذو الحجه ..يوم الثلاثاء ليلة الأربعاء..1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمه الله ورضوانه حسن الدار (أبو علي) 


(القطيف )
منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾ 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## غونو

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## ندى الصباح

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## وردة المستقبل

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## ابو امجد

سمعت انه يدرس في امريكا
من احد اقاربه والله العالم
رحمة الله عليه
واسكنه الفسيح من جنته
بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## Malamh Cute

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

        علي ولده يدرس في كندا ...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

رحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة وأهداها إلى روح
مكية عباس المكي 
بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Malamh Cute

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## مرتضى محمد

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## Malamh Cute

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## ابو امجد

> سمعت انه يدرس في امريكا
> 
> من احد اقاربه والله العالم
> رحمة الله عليه
> واسكنه الفسيح من جنته
> بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾ 
> الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني اخواتي
اعتذر لكم عن نقل الخبر الخاطئ
ان المتوفي رحمة الله عليه هو الاب 
توفى هنا في منطقته القطيف
و ان الابن هو من يدرس في امريكا
لكني نقلت الخبر الاول من الشخص القريب للمتوفى
فأعتذر للجميع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾

الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Malamh Cute

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم


الحمد لله على سلامتك أخي روح الشرق 
والله هالموضوع مو قايم به الا أنت صج أن في كم من وحده بس حطوا الوفيات بس ماقاموا بها كثر ماقمت بها أنت ...
جزاك الله ألف خير وجعله الله في ميزان أعمالك وحسناتك ورحم الله والديك أخي ...

----------


## EeMoOo®

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم


اتمنى منكم اخواني ايضا ذكر سبب الوفاة خصوصا لو كان المتوفى شابا سواء مرض او حادث صحيح ان النتيجة وحدة وتعددت الاسباب .... الله يحفظكم جميعا رحم الله والديكم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## غونو

رحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة واهدى ثوابها لموتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات
بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## روح الشرق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نهنئكم بعيد الغدير وولاية أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام)

والله يعوده علينا كل عام وأنتم بخير وصحة وسلامة

وأن يبقى هذا الصرح الشامخ باقيا 

تمنياتي لكم بمزيد من التقدم والتميز والأبداع

ونشكر جميع الاعضاء المشاركين ويعطيهم القوه على 

المجهود المميز الذي يقومون به والتواصل الدائم

تحياتي القلبية 

روح الشرق

----------


## Malamh Cute

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..19..ذوالحجة..السبت 1428 هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فاطمه منصور أل سوار
(أم عبدالهادي أحمد حسين هويدي)
(سيهات)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Malamh Cute

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## salam salm

الله يرحم ارواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات 

والفاتحة لهم

اخوكم سلام

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..20..ذوالحجة..الأحد1428 هـ 
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج منصور أحمد أل سنبل
(أبوباسل)
(الجش)

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..20..ذوالحجة..الأحد1428 هـ 
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حسين علي أل إبراهيم
(أبورياض)
(صفوى)
منتديات روح الشرق تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾* 
*الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات ...*
*الله يصبر اهلهم ويمسح على قلوبهم ...**

*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..20..ذوالحجة..الأحد 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي احمد حمقان
(أبوحسن)
(الخويلدية)
 
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..21..ذوالحجة..الأثنين 1428 هـ

إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله ضيف آل ياسين
(أبومحمد)
(العوامية)
 
منتديات الناصرةتتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..21..ذوالحجة..الأثنين 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالجليل صالح البيش
(أبوخالد)
(القلعه - القطيف)
منتديات الناصرةتتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..21..ذوالحجة..الأثنين 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد مهدي أحمد القاسم
(المتوفي متزوج هذا العام نهاية شهر شعبان)
(متوفي في حادث سير)

(القلعه - القطيف)
منتديات الناصرةتتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## مذهله2007

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## EeMoOo®

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم ..انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
الله يرحمهم اجمعين ويمن على اهل المصاب بالصبر والسلوان بحق صبر سيدتي زينب عليها السلام.....

----------


## ahmed

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
اليـوم..22..ذوالحجة.الثلاثاء 1428 هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد راضى أحمد منصور ال ابراهيم (ابومحمد)

من اهالى العواميه
اثر نوبه قلبيه 

منتديات الناصرةتتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## فرح

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفي وأسكنه واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويه بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خيرمشرفنا ابو هشام

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *
**لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
**إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
*

----------


## ابو امجد

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾ 
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 

اصحى ياغافل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

الله يرحمك يا ابوي والله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..22..ذوالحجة..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ 
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد الأستاذ سيدغالب سيدرضي الخضراوي
(متوفي في حادث سير)
(القديح)
منتديات روح الشرق تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..22..ذوالحجة..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ 
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابة السعيدة حوراء عبدالمحسن عبدالله أل بطي
(العوامية)
منتديات روح الشرق تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## وردة المستقبل

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين والله يرحم أبي*

----------


## حورالعين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..الحمد لله رب العالمين* الرحمن الرحيم* مالك يوم الدين*
اياك نعبد واياك نستعين*اهدنا الصراط المستقيم*صراط اللذين انعمت عليهم*
غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين..
اهداء الى روح المؤمنين والمؤمنات ويرحمهم
والى روح السيد غالب الخضراوي..

----------


## أجمل إحساس

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..22..ذوالحجة..الثلاثاء 1428 هـ 
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابة السعيدة مرام عبدالغني الحمادي
(القطيف)
منتديات روح الشرق تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## فرح

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير اخووي 
روح الشرق .

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..23..ذوالحجة..الاربعاء.. 1428 هـ 
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجة معصومة حسن الغزوي
أم سيد أمين سيد حسين سيد رضي أبو الرحي
(القديح)
منتديات روح الشرق تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## فرح

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفيه وأسكنها واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهابالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير اخووي 
روح الشرق .

----------


## LUCKY

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*الله يغفر له و يرحمه برحمته الواسعه* 
*يلهم اهل الصبر و الاحتساب لع عند الله بالجنه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يرحمهم جميع
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Princess

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمهم الله جميعا وكان في عون اهاليهم
نسأل الله لهم الصبر والسلوان
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## EeMoOo®

اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ... اللهم ارحم ارواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات ... رحمهم الله واسكنهم فسيح جناته ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان .... جزاك الله خير اخي صاحب الموضوع وكل من يعاونك من الاعضاء ...

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*
اللهم  اني  اهدي ثواب سورة الفاتحة الى شرف النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله الطيبين الطاهرين والى ارواح الاموات من شيعة ومحبي وموالي امير المؤمنين عليه السلام

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..23..ذوالحجة..الاربعاء.. 1428 هـ 
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجة أم إبراهيم كاظم الميلاد
(القطيف-التوبي)
منتديات روح الشرق تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## سيناريو

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*الله يرحم الموتى ويسكنهم فسيح جناته*
*دمتم بحفظ الله*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..23..ذوالحجة..الاربعاء.. 1428 هـ 
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الأستاذ حسين علي حسين أل إبراهيم
(متوفي في مستشفى الملك فيصل بالرياض بمرض السرطان)
(صفوى)
منتديات روح الشرق تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..23..ذوالحجة..الاربعاء.. 1428 هـ 
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله معتوق الخياط
(اروت)
شبكة الناصرة الثقافية تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## شوق الربيع

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*الله يرحم الموتى ويسكنهم فسيح جناته*
*دمتم بحفظ الله*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

الله يرحم الموتى ويسكنهم فسيح جناته
دمتم بحفظ الله*

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*الله يرحم الموتى ويسكنهم فسيح جناته*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..24..ذوالحجة..الخميس.. 1428 هـ 
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج موسى احمد الاصيل 
(ابو احمد)
(الخويلدية-القطيف)
شبكة الناصرة الثقافية تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ندى الصباح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..24..ذوالحجة..الخميس.. 1428 هـ 
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالشهيد علي البحراني
(أبوميثم)
(القلعه-القطيف)
شبكة الناصرة الثقافية تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..24..ذوالحجة..الخميس.. 1428 هـ 
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عباس عبدالله المطرود
(أبومحمد)
(سيهات)
شبكة الناصرة الثقافية تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..24..ذوالحجة..الخميس.. 1428 هـ 
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سلمان عبدالله الهزاع
(أبوفايز)
(سيهات)
شبكة الناصرة الثقافية تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..24..ذوالحجة..الخميس.. 1428 هـ 
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابة السعيدة زينب ملا حسن الخضيمي
(القطيف-التوبي)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

الله يرحم الموتى ويسكنهم فسيح جناته
دمتم بحفظ الله*

----------


## EeMoOo®

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## الفارسه الحسناء

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

الله يرحمها ويرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات
ويصبر أهلها

----------


## EeMoOo®

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*
*             صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ورد

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

*الله يرحم أمواتنا وأمواتكم وأموات المؤمنين وَ المؤمنات*

*ويحفظكم*

----------


## سيناريو

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*الله يرحم الموتى ويسكنهم فسيح جناته*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

الله يرحم الموتى ويسكنهم فسيح جناته

----------


## ahmed

بسم اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..25..ذوالحجة..الجمعه.. 1428 هـ 
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد باقر خالد أحمد عجاج
(صفوى)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
**﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

**لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمهم الله جميعا وكان في عون اهاليهم
نسأل الله لهم الصبر والسلوان
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## وردة العشاق21

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

الله يرحم الموتى ويسكنهم فسيح جناته
دمتم بحفظ الله*

----------


## EeMoOo®

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..25..ذوالحجة..الجمعه.. 1428 هـ 
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد علي عبدالله علي ال خزعل 
(صفوى)
شبكة الناصرة الثقافية  تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..25..ذوالحجة..الجمعه.. 1428 هـ 
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابة السعيدة زينب حمد البناي
(القديح)
شبكة الناصرة الثقافية تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..26..ذوالحجة..السبت.. 1428 هـ 
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حبيب حسن الربعان
(أبوحسن)
(سيهات)
شبكة الناصرة الثقافية تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..26..ذوالحجة..السبت.. 1428 هـ 
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج أحمد حسن ال محسن
(أبوغازي)
(سيهات)
شبكة الناصرة الثقافية تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## فرح

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير اخووي 
روح الشرق .

----------


## غونو

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

الله يرحم الموتى ويسكنهم فسيح جناته
دمتم بحفظ الله*

----------


## حكاية حب

الله يرحم الجميع المؤمين والمؤمناات
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

الله يرحم الموتى ويسكنهم فسيح جناته
*

----------


## أمل الظهور

**


*الله يرحمهم جميعاويغفر لهم  ويسكنهم فسيح الجنان*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..26..ذوالحجة..السبت.. 1428 هـ 
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجة بيبي علي محمد صالح الزاير
(أم فارس عبدالرسول احمد المصطفى) 
(القلعة - القطيف)
شبكة الناصرة الثقافية تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..26..ذوالحجة..السبت.. 1428 هـ 
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج أحمد مهدي ال غمغام
(الكويكب)
شبكة الناصرة الثقافية تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

الله يرحم الموتى ويسكنهم فسيح جناته*

----------


## ابو امجد

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## بنت القلعة

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## فرح

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاك الله كل خير اخووي 
روح الشرق .

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

الله يرحم الموتى ويسكنهم فسيح جناته
*

----------


## سيناريو

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
الله يرحم المتوفين جميعا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## يوم سعيد

*الأخت الموفقة/ روح الشرق*
*أُكبر فيك هذا المجهود وهذا التواصل الطيب وهذا المجهود السخي ، فأسلوبك المتبع في نشر الأخبار الاجتماعية وبالأخص مجتمع القطيف من شماله إلى جنوبه وشرقه وغربه أسلوب مفيد خصوصاً إنه يشيع أحوال مجتمعنا بأفراحه وأتراحه ، ولي ملاحظة بسيطة جداً على موضوعك رغم جودته إلا أنه ينقصه الأخبار السارة ، فيا حبّذا لو أفردتي موضوعاً آخر يحمل الأخبار السارة والمفرحة والتي تتعلق بالمناسبات والمهرجانات والأعراس والفعاليات الأخرى كالمعارض الفنية والندوات والمحاضرات وما إلى غير ذلك حتى يكتمل الموضوع وتصبح التغطية على قدم وساق ..!!*
*أعرف إن الملاحظة لم تأتي في الوقت المناسب فنحن على أبواب شهر محرم وهذا الشهر وما يتبعه من شهر صفر كله أحزان في أحزان وكل مصيبة تهون أما مصيبة الحسين ومصائب أهل البيت عليهم السلام ، لذا أتمنى أن تدرسي الموضوع جيداً إن كان اقتراحي يستحق النظر إليه والاهتمام به 0*
*على فكرة :*
*الموضوع مهم وجدير بالمتابعة وقد كنت شخصياً أفكر في الاشتراك بأحد الجوالات الاعلامية لأتعرف على كل شاردة وواردة تحصل في مجتمعي الحبيب ولكن موضوعك جعلني أطالعه وأتابعه بإستمرار لأتعرف على كل جديد يدور في حواري وأزقة وشوارع البيت القطيفي 0*

*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..27..ذوالحجة..الأحد.. 1428 هـ 
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد مصطفى أحمد العوى 
(القديح)
شبكة الناصرة الثقافية تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..27..ذوالحجة..الأحد.. 1428 هـ 
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم منصور عباس الحباس
(أبوأحمد) 
(القطيف-القلعه)
شبكة الناصرة الثقافية تتقدم  بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..27..ذوالحجة..الأحد.. 1428 هـ 
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه لولو عبدالله جلود
(أم سيدكمال,وام سيد ممدوح وام سيد رانى سيدعباس العلويات) 
(القطيف-القلعه)
شبكة الناصرة الثقافية تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..27..ذوالحجة..الأحد.. 1428 هـ 
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه زينب حسن صالح الحكيم
(سيهات)
شبكة الناصرة الثقافية تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..27..ذوالحجة..الأحد.. 1428 هـ 
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله حسين فريس
(أبوحسين)
(سيهات)
منتديات شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
الله يرحم المتوفين جميعا*

----------


## EeMoOo®

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## بنت القلعة

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## بنت القلعة

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
يوم الاثنين28 ذوالحجة1428ه الموافق 1/1/2008م
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد رعد عبدالرؤوف الشيويخ
القطيف -الشويكة

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
الله يرحم المتوفين جميعا*

----------


## دمعة قلم

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
الله يرحم المتوفين جميعا*

*رحمك الله يا صديقي وزميلي في الشركة والله يصبر اهلك يارب*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## غونو

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
الله يرحم المتوفين جميعا*

----------


## ابو الهادي

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
الله يرحم المتوفين جميعا*

*رحمك الله والله يصبر اهلك يارب*

----------


## سيناريو

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## ندى الصباح

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
الله يرحم المتوفين جميعا*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
الله يرحم المتوفين جميعا*

----------


## صدى كربلاء

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

 
اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين وَعَجِلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَ سَهِلْ مَخْرَجَهُمّ الشَرَيفْ وَإجْعَلْنا مِن شِيعَتَهُم وَ أنصَارِهِم وَخُدَام تُرَابَ أقْدَامِهْم أرْوَاحُنَا لهُمْ الفِداءْ , وَإِلْعَنْ أَعدَائَهِمْ إَلىَ يَوم الّدِينْ 

اللّـُهمّ كُـنْ لِوَلِيّــكَ الحُجّـةِ بنِ الحَسَنصَلواتُـكَ عليهِ وَعَلَى آبائِـه في هَـذِه السّـاعَة وَفي كُـلّ سَاعَـةً وليـاًوحَافِظَـاً وقائـداً وناصِراً ودليـلاً وعينـاً حتـى تُسْكِنَـهُ ارضَـكَ طَوعـاًوتُمَتِّعـهُ فيهـا طويـلاً بـِرَحْمَتِـكَ ياأرحـَمَ الرّاحِـمينْاللهـماجعلنـا من انصـاره واشياعـه والمستشهدين تحــت لوائـه ...

  اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لَا تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلَا نَوْمٌ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلَا يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلَّا بِمَا شَاءَ وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَلَا يَئُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ


*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*يوم الاثنين28 ذوالحجة1428هـ*
*إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الطفل السعيد علي حسن العوى*
*(القطيف -المدني)*


*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
يوم الاثنين28 ذوالحجة1428هـ
إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الشابه السعيده زينب حسن العوى
(القطيف -المدني)


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## صمت السنين

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
الله يرحم المتوفين جميعا*

----------


## يوم سعيد

بسمه تعالى

أختي المؤمنة / روح الشرق
شكراً جزيلاً ومأجورين جميعاً أخوتي الأعزاء في مصائب أخوتنا المؤمنين ، وأتمنى من الأخت
الفاضلة/ روح الشرق أن تزودنا إذا كان بإمكانها التعرف على موقع مراسم تقديم العزاء للنساء
والرجال ..!! لنتمكن من تقديم الواجب ..!!
تحياتي

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
يوم الثلاثاء 29 ذوالحجة1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي حميد أل درويش
(أبوخالد)
(القديح)


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
يوم الثلاثاء 29 ذوالحجة1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سيدهاشم سيدمحمد العلويات
(أبوسيدعلوي)
(القديح)


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾
*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*يوم الثلاثاء 29 ذوالحجة1428هـ*
*إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد علي عبدالعزيز البحراني*

*(الربيعية)*



*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*يوم الثلاثاء 29 ذوالحجة1428هـ*
*إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومة الحاجة معصومة الدبوس*
*(أم المرحوم حسن أحمد الدبوس)*

*(القطيف-الدبابية)*




*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## سحر الصفاء

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## EeMoOo®

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ 
﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾ 
_اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وانصر شيعتهم واهلك اعدائهم من الأولين والأخرين واوصل ثواب سورة الفاتحة الى شرف النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله والى آله الطيبين الطاهرين والى ارواح الأموات من شيعة ومحبي وموالي امير المؤمنين عليه السلام ومن مات على الايمان_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا رب ارحمهم جميعا برحمتك الواسعة 

توفي يوم الثلاثاء بنت وولد من عائلة العوة اثر حريق 

الله يرحمهم جميع ويسكنهم فسيح جناته

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## ندى الصباح

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## ام سيد سراج

اليوم 30\12\1428هـ توفي مرتضى البندري من متضرري حريق القديح

----------


## ام سيد سراج

رحم الله من يقرأ له سورة الفاتحه ويرحم جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات وشيعة امير المؤمنين بحق شهر اباعبدالله الحسين (عليه السلام)

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 0030 ذوالحجة 00 الأربعاء 1428هـ*
*إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومة الحاجة عائشه أل قيصوم*
*(أم سيدمنير سيدماجد الساده)*

*(تاروت)* 




*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليوم 0030 ذوالحجة 00 الأربعاء 1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد هاني سعيد أل مطر


(تاروت)





﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾
*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليوم 0030 ذوالحجة 00 الأربعاء 1428هـ
إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الملا الحاج عبدالكريم صالح الحمدان
(أبوعادل)


(القديح)





﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## لحن الخلود

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
**﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ* *﴿7﴾

**لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الله يرحمهم جميعا ويسكنهم فسيح جناته بحق هذا الشهر
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أقدم أحر التعازي لعائلة حسن العوى*
*لفقدانهم يوم الثلاثاء  ابنة في المرحلة المتوسطة والابن في المرحلة الابتدائية نتيجة إختناق من حريق المدفأة*
*الله يلهم الاهل الصبر والسلوان*
*وعظم الله أجورهم*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..1..محرم..الخميس.. 1428 هـ إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالوهاب حبيب حسين البوري
(ابو حبيب)
(سيهات)


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## واحد فاضي

إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالوهاب حبيب حسين البوري
(ابو حبيب)
(سيهات)

رحمك الله يا أبو حبيب وأسكنك فسيح جناته 
رحمك الله يا أيها الزميل الموقر 
أيها المؤمن التقي .....وغفر الله لك ما تقدم
 من ذنبك وما تأخر وحشرك اللهم مع محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين عليهم السلام

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..1..محرم..الخميس.. 1429 هـ إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله أحمد علي أل عرقان 
(ابو جعفر)
(القطيف-الشويكة)


﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## بنت القلعة

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## شفق

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين لا سيما الشاب
علي حسن الحمادي من اهالي البحاري 
تغمده الله بواسع رحمته

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*

----------


## صمت السنين

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*

----------


## بنت القلعة

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ" 
اليـوم..1..محرم..الخميس.. 1429 هـ 
انتقلت الى رحمة الله ورضوانة المرحومة السعيدة الشابة
معصومة محمدالربعان 
القطيف- حلة محيش

منتديات روح الشرق تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## غونو

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
رحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## EeMoOo®

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ 
﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾ 
_اللهم ارحمهم اجمعين واغفر لهم واحشرنا واياهم مع محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## ندى الصباح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين لا سيما الشاب
علي حسن الحمادي من اهالي البحاري 
تغمده الله بواسع رحمته

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين
تغمدهم الله بواسع رحمته

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 002 محرم 00 الجمعه 1429هـ*
*إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد محمد عبدالوهاب البديوي*
(أبورجا)

*(سيهات)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 002 محرم 00 الجمعه 1429هـ*
*إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه السيده نجيبه الطويل*
(أم جعفر أل عبادى)

*(الجارودية)*


*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## بنت القلعة

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## بنت القلعة

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"*
اليوم 4/1/محرم 1429ه
انتقلت الى رحمة الله ورضوانة المرحومة الحاجة
بدرية حسن الدار
أم حسين علي البحر
القطيف -الكويكب
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## بنت القلعة

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"
يوم الأحد 05 محرم  1429هـ  الموافق لـ 13 يناير2008م 
انتقل الى رحمة الله ورضوانة الحاج
﴿ يوسف حسين المحسن ﴾ 
«أبو يعقوب»
القطيف -العوامية
منتديات روح الشرق تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 003 محرم 00 السبت 1429هـ*
*إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه حصة أحمد الداوود*
(أم سعود حبيب عبدالحسين المسكين) 
*(سيهات)*


*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 003 محرم 00 السبت 1429هـ*
*إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج معتوق علي أل منيان*


*(سيهات)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 003 محرم 00 السبت 1429هـ*
*إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الدكتور باسم أحمد أل إبراهيم*
(أبوبدر)
(عضو مجلس الشوري)


*(صفوى)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 003 محرم 00 السبت 1429هـ*
*إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد أحمد محمد العبدالله*
(أبوسجاد)
*(صفوى)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 003 محرم 00 السبت 1429هـ*
*إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه السيدة هاشمية سيدناصر العوامي*

*(القطيف-الكويكب)*
*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## بنت القلعة

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## غونو

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## سيناريو

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## نور العقيلة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 005 محرم 00 الأثنين 1429هـ*
*إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج جعفر محمد الجارودي*
(أبومحمدعلي)


*(القطيف-التوبي)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## بنت القلعة

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## EeMoOo®

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ 
﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾ 
_اللهم ارحمهم اجمعين واغفر لهم واحشرنا واياهم مع محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## يوم سعيد

بسمه تعالى

ما هذه الدنيا الرخيصة التي نسمع ضجيج أقدام أصحابها ولكن لا نرى حجاجها ، البعض منّا وربما أنا أحدهم أخر من الخوف وأنا أسمع الوفيات يوماً بعد آخر ، فلا نهنأ يوماً إلا ونسمع في اليوم الآخر أحد الموتى وقد فارق الدنيا ..!! فلا نملك غير أن نحوقل ونستعيد من أنفسنا ، ولم لا نستعيد من شرور أنفسنا وهي من تسوّل لنا وتزين لنا حب الدنيا والغرق في لهواتها ..!!! نعم إخوتي ربما الأخ العزيز/ روح الشرق ينقل لنا لسان الحال في هذه الصفحات السوداء ، هذه الصفحات التي نفتح أعيننا عليها كل يوم ونرى سطورها وقد خطّ عليه رحيل فلان وغياب فلان آخر ، فالبعض منّا يتأسى ويدخله الحزن ويساوره الشعور بالقلق كما هو حالي عليه الآن ..!! فالرصاصة التي لا تصيب ذلك الانسان قد تخيب وتصيبني أنا ، وإن صابت فالرصاصة التالية ربما أكون أنا ضحيتها في المرة القادمة ..!!
أعتقد إن هذه الصورة التي تتكرر يومياً هنا عبر هذه الصفحات يجب أن لا تمر على أعيننا مرور الكرام وعلينا أن  نتوقف عندها لنقرأ على أنفسنا الفاتحة قبل أن يقرأها الآخرين علينا ..!! أو لم يقولوا حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا ..!!!
إذن .. يا أخوتي وأخواتي الكرام 
استعدوا لضغطة القبر
وهول المطلع
وأنيروا تلك الحفرة الصغيرة بحسن أعمالكم
وجهزوا متعاكم 
فالسفر قصير وإن طال أملنا
والطريق موحش ومقفر
تأهبوا فلم يبقى من العمر بأفضل مما مضى
....
أكتفي
أكتفي
وليتني بكلامي أفي
وأجد العمل هو الرفيق الوفي


تحياتي
مأجورين

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 006 محرم 00 الثلاثاء 1429هـ*
*إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج جواد أل ثنيان*
(توفي في الحسينية ليلة السابع)

*(القطيف-البحاري)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 006 محرم 00 الثلاثاء 1429هـ*
*إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه زهراء محمد فريج*
(أم حبيب محمد فريج)
*(سنابس)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 007 محرم 00 الأربعاء 1429هـ*
*إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه سلمي حسين علي المهنا*
(أم علي عبدالعزيز محمد زين الدين)
*(سيهات)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 007 محرم 00 الأربعاء 1429هـ*
*إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه أم سيدعلوي سيدمكي الطويل*
*(الجارودية)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 007 محرم 00 الأربعاء 1429هـ*
*إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه أم أحمد سلمان الحليلي*
*(القديح)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفاه وأسكنها واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويها بالصبر والسلوان.
نسأل الله الرحمة لأموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق رحم الله والديك ووفقك الباري

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## بنت القلعة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 007 محرم 00 الأربعاء 1429هـ*
*إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه أمنه عبدالنبي الشماسي*
(أم سيدأنور الشاخوري)
*(القطيف-التوبي)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 008 محرم 00 الخميس 1429هـ*
*إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه أم المرحوم علي جواد حمادة*
*(القطيف-الشويكة)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 008 محرم 00 الخميس 1429هـ*
*إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه أمنه عبدالله صالح حمدان*
*(صفوى)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 008 محرم 00 الخميس 1429هـ*
*إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حسين يوسف حسن العيد*
(أبوهاني)
*(سيهات)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 009 محرم 00 الجمعه 1429هـ*
*إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عيسى عبدالله أل يوسف*
(أبورضي)
*(حلة محيش)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين جميعا ً وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
نسأل الله الرحمة لأموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق رحم الله والديك ووفقك الباري

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 009 محرم 00 الجمعه 1429هـ*
*إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد محمد تركي الفرج*
(مقتول)
*(العوامية)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 009 محرم 00 الجمعه 1429هـ*
*إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عبدالله علي القلاف*
(أبوعلي)
*(الربيعية)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 009 محرم 00 الجمعه 1429هـ*
*إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه خادمة أهل البيت(ع)الحاجة زهراء علي القديحي*
(أم أحمد علي الدهان)
*(تاروت)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## صمت السنين

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 

*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## صمت السنين

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 009 محرم 00 الجمعه 1429هـ*
*إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج حسن عبدالله علي كاظم*
(أبوعلي)
*(صفوى)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفاه وأسكنها واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويها بالصبر والسلوان.
نسأل الله الرحمة لأموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق رحم الله والديك ووفقك الباري

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 0010 محرم 00 السبت 1429هـ*
*إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه أم شيخ صادق ملاحسن المقيلي*
*(القديح)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## شوق الربيع

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## بنت القلعة

ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة وأعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 0011 محرم 00 الأحد 1429هـ*
*إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سلمان عبدالله شويخات*
(أبومحمد)
*(سيهات)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 0011 محرم 00 الأحد 1429هـ*
*إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه زوجة المرحوم الحاج حسين عبدالحسين خضر*
*(القطيف-المدارس)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
نسأل الله الرحمة لأموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق رحم الله والديك ووفقك الباري

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 0011 محرم 00 الأحد 1429هـ*
*إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه أم إبراهيم سعيد الدار*
*(القطيف-الكويكب)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 0011 محرم 00 الأحد 1429هـ*
*إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سيدغالب المسجن*
(أبوسيدأمين)
*(القديح)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 0011 محرم 00 الأحد 1429هـ*
*إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج أحمد علي سويد*
*(حلة محيش)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 0011 محرم 00 الأحد 1429هـ*
*إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج عباس محمد اليعقوب*
*(سنابس)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 0012 محرم 00 الأثنين 1429هـ*
*إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج محمد حسن العصفور*
*(القطيف-التوبي)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 0012 محرم 00 الأثنين 1429هـ*
*إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه السيدة نجيبه سيدحسين العلوي*
*(صفوى)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## الــــنـــاري

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 0013 محرم 00 الثلاثاء 1429هـ*
*إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه أم علي حميد الصادق* 
*(صفوى)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 0013 محرم 00 الثلاثاء 1429هـ*
*إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه أم سعيد أل زيد* 
*(القطيف-البحاري)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم 0013 محرم 00 الثلاثاء 1429هـ*
*إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه أم سيدعلوي سيدصالح الشعله* 
*(حلة محيش)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## ندى الصباح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## لحن الخلود

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

رحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة وأعادها على أرواح جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

قد توفيت جدتي يوم الثلاثاء 13 

الله يرحمها ويرحم جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات يا رب



اهدي لها ثواب سورة الفاتحة بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

نقدم لك أحر التعازي أختي عفاف الهدى 
بوفاة جدتك رحمها الله وأسكنها فسيح جناته
عظم الله لك الأجر وجعلها آخر الأحزان إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## صمت السنين

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

رحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة وأعادها على أرواح جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## واحد فاضي

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

عظم الله أجرك خيتي عفاف الهدى 
وجعله الله آخر الأحزان 
وحشرها الله مع محمد وآله
وتسقى من حوض الكوثر بكف سيد الأوصياء أمير المؤمنين ويعسوب الدين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## وعود

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾ 
أسرة شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي لأخانا أبا الصلط
وأسرته الكريمه لفقد والدهم الذي وافته المنيه وهو على طهر الزيارة
قادما من النجف الأشرف متوجه لكربلاء بلهفة واشتياق تزفه ملائكة الرحمه
لحبيب القلوب فأستقبله الحسين مرحبا راغبا في دوام اقامته لديه
سكناه الجنه إن شاء الله
نسأل الله له الرحمة والغفران
ولذويه الصبر والسلوان
عظم الله أجركم أخي

----------


## بنت القلعة

رحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة وأعادها على أرواح جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

نقدم لك أحر التعازي أخي أبا الصلط
بوفاة والدك رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته
عظم الله لك الأجر يا أخي وجعلها آخر الأحزان إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## وردة العشاق21

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين جميعا ً وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
نسأل الله الرحمة لأموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق رحم الله والديك ووفقك الباري

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

أسرة شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي لأختنا عفاف الهدى
ولأسرتها الكريمه لفقد جدتهم .
نسأل الله لها الرحمة والرضوان
ولذويها الصبر والسلوان
رحمها الله وسكناها الجنه إن شاء الله
عظم الله اجركم اختي عفاف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحم الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات
اشكر لكم روحكم الأخوية معاي 

والله يطول عمركم يالحبايب

ما تقصروا والله

الخير فيكم

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*

----------


## الفارسه الحسناء

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## ندى الصباح

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين جميعا ً وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
نسأل الله الرحمة لأموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق رحم الله والديك ووفقك الباري

----------


## روح الشرق

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾* 
اتقدم باحر التعازي للاخت عفاف الهدى وان يتغمد الفقيدة بواسع رحمته وان يلهم اهلها وذويها الصبر والسلوان 
روح الشرق

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

أسرة شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي لأختنا عفاف الهدى
ولأسرتها الكريمه لفقد جدتهم .

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

نسأل الله لها الرحمة والرضوان
ولذويها الصبر والسلوان
رحمها الله وسكناها الجنه إن شاء الله
عظم الله اجركم اختي عفاف

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
أسرة شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه تتقدم بأحر التعازي لأخينا بالصلط 
ولأسرته الكريمه . 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾ 
نسأل الله له الرحمة والرضوان
ولذويه الصبر والسلوان
رحم الله والدكم وجعل الجنة سكناه
عظم الله اجركم اخي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحم الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات 

اشكر مواساتكم لنا والله يطول في عمر الجميع

وعظم الله الأجر للأخ ابو الصلط

وتغمد الله فقيدهم بواسع رحمته

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾* 
اتقدم باحر التعازي للاخت عفاف الهدى وان يتغمد الفقيدة بواسع رحمته وان يلهم اهلها وذويها الصبر والسلوان

----------


## Sweet Magic

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين جميعا ً وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
نسأل الله الرحمة لأموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاكم الله كل خير


دمتــ بود

----------


## شفايف وردية

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
الله يرحم الجميع

----------


## شوق الربيع

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين جميعا ً وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
نسأل الله الرحمة لأموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## آمـ الجوآبر

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين جميعا ً وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
نسأل الله الرحمة لأموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات
أحسنت  روح الشرق رحم الله والديك ووفقك الباري

----------


## Sweet Magic

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين جميعا ً وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
نسأل الله الرحمة لأموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات
أحسنت أخي روح الشرق رحم الله والديك ووفقك الباري*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين جميعا ً وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
نسأل الله الرحمة لأموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## ام الحلوين

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
**لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


نسأل الله الرحمة لأموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## روح الشرق

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Malamh Cute

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


نسأل الله الرحمة لأموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*
*
نسأل الله الرحمة لأموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

نسأل الله الرحمة لأموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
**لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


نسأل الله الرحمة لأموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
جزاكم الله كل خير



دمتــ بود

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اليوم الخميس الموافق 22/محرم1429هــ
انتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى السيد علوي السيد سلمان أبوالرحي
شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه تتقدم لعائلة أبوالرحي ولأسرة المتوفى بأحر التعازي
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
نسأل الله للمتوفى الرحمة والغفران
ولذويه الصبر والسلوان

----------


## روح الشرق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اليوم الخميس الموافق 22/محرم1429هــ
انتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى السيد علوي السيد سلمان أبوالرحي
شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه تتقدم لعائلة أبوالرحي ولأسرة المتوفى بأحر التعازي
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
نسأل الله للمتوفى الرحمة والغفران
ولذويه الصبر والسلوان

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## شوق الربيع

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
**لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


نسأل الله الرحمة لأموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
**لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


نسأل الله الرحمة لأموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اليوم السبت الموافق 24/محرم1429هــ
انتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى
الشاب / حسين منصور مكي قصقوص
من أبناء القديح
شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه تتقدم لعائلة قصقوص وتخص اسرة المتوفى بأحر التعازي
ونخص بالتعزيه اختيه أم زهراء وأم أسماء
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
نسأل الله للمتوفى الرحمة والغفران
ولذويه الصبر والسلوان

----------


## امير المصارعه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
نسأل الله للمتوفى الرحمة والغفران
ولذويه الصبر والسلوان

----------


## روح الشرق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اليوم السبت الموافق 24/محرم1429هــ
انتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى
الشاب / حسين منصور مكي قصقوص
من أبناء القديح
شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه تتقدم لعائلة قصقوص وتخص اسرة المتوفى بأحر التعازي
ونخص بالتعزيه اختيه أم زهراء وأم أسماء
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
نسأل الله للمتوفى الرحمة والغفران
ولذويه الصبر والسلوان

----------


## امير المصارعه

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## امير المصارعه

وشكرا يا روح الشرق

----------


## لحن الخلود

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
نسأل الله للمتوفى الرحمة والغفران
ولذويه الصبر والسلوان

----------


## ابو امجد

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
*
نسأل الله الرحمة لأموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## امير المصارعه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*

----------


## ندى الصباح

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
رحم الله المتوفين جميعا ً وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.
نسأل الله الرحمة لأموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## EeMoOo®

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
نسأل الله للمتوفين الرحمة والغفران
ولذويهم الصبر والسلوان

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اليوم الأحد الموافق 25/محرم1429هــ
انتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى
الاستاذ والمربي الفاضل/ حسين عبدالله الطريفي
من أبناء تاروت ويسكن منطقة تركيا
شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه تتقدم لعائلة الطريفي بأحر التعازي
ونخص بالتعزيه شقيقه أبوعبدالله وزوجة شقيقه المعلمه الفاضله أم عبدالله
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
نسأل الله للمتوفى الرحمة والغفران
ولذويه الصبر والسلوان

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## جنة الحسين

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
 إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
 اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحم الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين

وبالاخص الوالد وزوجته والجدة

اهدي لهم ثواب سورة الفاتحة
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
نسأل الله للمتوفين من المؤمنين الرحمة والغفران

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
انتقلت الى رحمة الله تعالى
الشابه/ زينب سلمان المحسن
من أهالي صفوى
شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه تتقدم لعائلة المتوفاه بأحر التعازي والمواساة
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
نسأل الله للمتوفاه الرحمة والغفران
ولذويها الصبر والسلوان

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اليوم الاثنين26/محرم1429هــ
انتقلت الى رحمة الله تعالى
الحاجه/ أم حسين الخلفان
من تاروت
شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه تتقدم لأهلها وذويها بأحر التعازي والمواساة 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
نسأل الله للمتوفاة الرحمة والغفران
ولذويها الصبر والسلوان

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اليوم الاثنين الموافق 26/محرم1429هــ
انتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى
الحاج/ أحمدعبدالله الحمالي
من أهالي القديح
شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه تتقدم لأهله وذويه بأحر التعازي والمواساة
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
نسأل الله للمتوفى الرحمة والغفران
ولذويه الصبر والسلوان

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## ندى الصباح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
*
نسأل الله الرحمة لأموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يرحم جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات وبالخصوص الشبان

الشاب علي الحمادي 
الشاب عبد الله الحمادي
الشاب عباس الحماقي 
الشاب فاضل العمران
الشابة امينة الزوري
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## لجين

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اليوم الاربعاء الموافق 28/محرم1429هــ
انتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى
الحاج/ موسى ابن الشيخ رضي الصفار
والد الشيخ حسن الصفار

شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه تتقدم لأهله وذويه بأحر التعازي والمواساة
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
نسأل الله للمتوفى الرحمة والغفران
ولذويه الصبر والسلوان

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## ملكة سبأ

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
انتقلت الى رحمة الله..العلوية الفاضلة.. السيدة 
نجيبة علوي الدرويش...أم فيصل
من أهالي تاروت
رحم الله من قراء لها ولجميع موتى المؤمنين سورة الفاتحة 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## لحن الخلود

اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
أسرة شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه تتقدم لعائلة المتوفاه بأحر التعازي والمواساة
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
نسأل الله للمتوفاه الرحمة والغفران
ولذويها الصبر والسلوان

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اليوم الاربعاء الموافق 28/محرم1429هــ
انتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى
الحاج/ ابراهيم يوسف المراضيف
من أهالي العواميه
شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه تتقدم لأهله وذويه بأحر التعازي والمواساة
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
نسأل الله للمتوفى الرحمة والغفران
ولذويه الصبر والسلوان

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اليوم الاربعاء الموافق 28/محرم1429هــ
انتقلت الى رحمة الله تعالى
الحاجه/ آمنه محمد جاسم شويخات
من أهالي سيهات
شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه تتقدم لأهلها وذويها بأحر التعازي والمواساة
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
نسأل الله للمتوفاة الرحمة والغفران
ولذويها الصبر والسلوان

----------


## ندى الصباح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
نسأل الله للمتوفين من المؤمنين الرحمة والغفران

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
يوم الخميس الموافق 29/محرم1429هــ
انتقلت الى رحمة الله تعالى
الحاجه/ مريم ابراهيم القويعي 
أم عيسى 
من أهالي سيهات
شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه تتقدم لأهلها وذويها بأحر التعازي والمواساة
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
نسأل الله للمتوفاة الرحمة والغفران
ولذويها الصبر والسلوان

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
الله يرحم موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ..
الله يسكنهم فسيح جناته مع محمد وال محمد..

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## شوق الربيع

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*

----------


## زهورالريف

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اليوم الاربعاء الموافق 28/محرم1429هــ
انتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى
الحاج/ عباس الدهان وابنته الشابه زهراء الدهان
من أهالي القطيف
شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه تتقدم لأهله وذويه بأحر التعازي والمواساة
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
نسأل الله للمتوفى الرحمة والغفران
ولذويه الصبر والسلوان

----------


## بنت القلعة

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اليو م الجمعة الموافق 1صفر1429ه
انتقل الى رحمة الله ورضوانة الشاب إبراهيم أحمد علي آل طالب عن عمر 25سنة
من أهالي سيهات
شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه تتقدم لأهله وذويه بأحر التعازي والمواساة
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
نسأل الله للمتوفى الرحمة والغفران
ولذويه الصبر والسلوان

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم ..1 .. صفر .. الجمعه.. 1429هـ*
*إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه خديجه علي محمد الطريدي*
*(أم سعيد عيسى صويلح)*
*(الخويلدية)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم ..1 .. صفر .. الجمعه.. 1429هـ*
*إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سيدعلوي سيدأحمد الصفوني*
*(أبوسيدشبر)*
*(صفوى)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم ..1 .. صفر .. الجمعه.. 1429هـ*
*إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج سيديوسف سيدجواد أل طالب*
*(أبوسيدعلوي)*
*(الجاودية)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم ..29 .. محرم.. الخميس.. 1429هـ*
*إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج خليل إبراهيم علي الدعبل*
*(أبوعيسى)*
*(الجاودية)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم ..29 .. محرم .. الخميس.. 1429هـ*
*إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه بدرية عبدالله السماك*
*(أم حسن علي أحمد القاسم)*
*(الخويلدية)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم ..28 .. محرم .. الأربعاء.. 1429هـ*
*إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه زينب حسن أحمد أل ناصر*
*(عمة الشيخ شاكر أل ناصر)*
*(الأوجام)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم ..28 .. محرم .. الأربعاء.. 1429هـ*
*إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي معتوق الخياط*
*(متوفي في حادث سير)*
*(تاروت)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم ..28 .. محرم .. الأربعاء.. 1429هـ*
*إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد أحمد علي معتوق الخياط*
*(متوفي في حادث سير)*
*(تاروت)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم ..27 .. محرم .. الثلاثاء.. 1429هـ*
*إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشاب السعيد حسن عبدالله المهندر*
*(متوفي في حادث سير)*
*(تاروت)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## زهورالريف

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"*
*اليوم السبت 2صفر .1429هـ*
*إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم  حسن كاظم اليوسف*

*(القطيف)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ندى الصباح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## امير المصارعه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

إحصائية وفيات شهر محرم الحرم لعــــ 1429ــــامسيهات (14) شخصالجش (1) شخصالملاحة (1) شخصام الحمام (4) أشخاصالجارودية (4) أشخاص حلة محيش (7) أشخاصالخويلدية (3) أشخاص التوبي (4) أشخاصالشويكة (6) أشخاص الكويكب (3) أشخاصالدبابية (2) شخصين المدارس (1) شخص الشريعة (2) شخصين المدني (1) شخصالوسادة (1) شخص البحاري (3) أشخاص القديح (9) أشخاص الاوجام (2) شخصين العوامية (3) أشخاص صفوى (9) أشخاص سنابس (2) شخصين تاروت (12) شخصالربيعية (3) أشخاص اجمالي 97 شخص .

هذه إحصائية تقريبية بدون أطفال دون خمس سنوات والله اعلم .
هذا اجتهاد شخصي مني . 
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة وأعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾* 


والله اعلم  

ولله ولي التوفيق
مع تحياتي روح الشرق

----------


## sh0osh0o

*ربي ارحمهم برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

ياحي ياقيوم بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
(الحمدلله رب العالمين الرحمن الرحيم مالك يوم الدين اياك نعبد واياك نستعين اهدنا الصراط المستقيم صراط الذين انعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين )

صدق الله العظيم*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* 
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*



رحمهم الله .. رحم الله اموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين


روح الشرق

أحسنت خيي بارك الله جهودك

ويرحم والديك

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته ..

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ 
﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

جزاك الله الف خير ..

بارك الله فيك ..

جعله الله في ميزانك ..

----------


## سيناريو

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*الله يرحم المتوفين ويسكنهم فسيح جناته* 
*جزاك الله خيرأخوي روح الشرق*
*الله يعطيك ألف عافية ....*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم ..3 .. صفر .. الأحد.. 1429هـ*
*إنتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج علي خميس أل عطيه*
*(أبوحسين)*
*(الخويلدية)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنالله وإناإليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*


نسأل الله للمتوفى الرحمة والغفران

ولذويه الصبر والسلوان

رحم الله أموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات


احسنت أخي روح الشرق

بارك الله جهودك ووفقك لكل خير

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

الله يرحم المتوفين ويسكنهم فسيح جناته 
جزاك الله خيرأخوي روح الشرق
الله يعطيك ألف عافية ....*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم


رحم الله والديك أخي روح الشرق
وجزاك الله ألف خيــــــــر
وجعله الله في ميزان أعمالك وحسناتك

----------


## Abert Sapeel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قال تعالى : كل من عليها فان ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والإكرام 

رحم الله أموتنا وأموات جميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات وادخلهم الجنان وحشرهم مع محمد صلى الله عليه وآله الأطهار عليهم السلام 

هم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون عاجلا أو آجلا 

الفاتحة

﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## عشقِ لـ عَلِي

،،،،

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾ الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

رحـم الله امواتنا و أموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات جميعاً ,, حشرهم الله مع محمد وآل محمد ،،

،

،

،

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.







جزاك الله كل خير اخوي ( روح الشرق)


اثابك الله على جهودك القيمة 



دمتــ بود

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

رحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة لأرواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات وإلى روح والدي المرحوم الحاج فهد المكي
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
يوم الاثنين الموافق 4/صفر1429هــ
انتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى
الحاج/ عبدالله اليوسف
من أهالي سيهات
شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه تتقدم لأهله وذويه بأحر التعازي والمواساة
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
نسأل الله للمتوفى الرحمة والغفران
ولذويه الصبر والسلوان

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اليوم الثلاثاء الموافق 5/صفر1429هــ
انتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى
الحاج/ علي حسين الهزاع
من أهالي سيهات
شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه تتقدم لأهله وذويه بأحر التعازي والمواساة
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
نسأل الله للمتوفى الرحمة والغفران
ولذويه الصبر والسلوان

----------


## روح الشرق

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## واحد فاضي

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم* 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"* 
*اليوم ..5 .. صفر .. الثلاثاء.. 1429هـ*
*إنتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومه الحاجه فاطمه عبدالله العسيف*
*(أم محسن علي العسيف)*
*(القطيف-الشويكة)*

*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾*
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## زهور الامل

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
نسأل الله للمتوفين الرحمة والغفران
ولذويهم الصبر والسلوان
وحشرهم مع النبي واهل بيته عليهم السلام

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


رحم الله المتوفين وأسكنهم واسع الجنان
ومن على ذويهم بالصبر والسلوان.








جزاك الله كلم الله كل خير



دمتــ بود

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ
يوم الاربعاء 6صفر 1429ه 
انتقل الى رحمة الله ورضوانة المرحوم الحاج حسن علي الملا
(ابو المهندس علي)
سيهات
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحم الله المتوفين جميعا
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اليوم الاربعاء الموافق 6/صفر1429هــ
انتقل الى رحمة الله تعالى
الحاج/ أحمدعلي الزاكي
من أهالي صفوى
شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه تتقدم لأهله وذويه بأحر التعازي والمواساة
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
نسأل الله للمتوفى الرحمة والغفران
ولذويه الصبر والسلوان

----------


## أسير الحرمان

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ
يوم الاربعاء 6صفر 1429ه 
انتقل الى رحمة الله ورضوانة المرحوم الحاج إبراهيم حبارة
(ابوجاسم)
(القطيف-الدبابية)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ
يوم الاربعاء 6صفر 1429ه 
انتقل الى رحمة الله ورضوانة المرحوم الحاج أحمد علي أل جميع
(ابوعبدالكريم)
(من أكبر المعمرين في القطيف)
(الأوجام)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنالله وإناإليه راجعون
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*


نسأل الله للمتوفين الرحمة والغفران

ولذويهما الصبر والسلوان

رحم الله أموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات


احسنت أخي روح الشرق

بارك الله جهودك ووفقك لكل خير

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ
يوم الاربعاء 6صفر 1429هـ
انتقل الى رحمة الله ورضوانة المرحوم الحاج علي محمد ال عبدالجبار
(ابوحسن)
(العوامية)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## واحد فاضي

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*

----------


## امير المصارعه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## حــــايــرة

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ
يوم الخميس 7صفر 1429هـ
انتقلت الى رحمة الله ورضوانة المرحومة الحاجة زهراء حسن آل قويسم
(أم عبدالرسول حسن آل تريك)
(القديح)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ
يوم الخميس 7صفر 1429هـ
انتقلت الى رحمة الله ورضوانة المرحومة الحاجة زهراء عبدالله العمران
(المدني)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## غونو

رحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم ارحم والدتي وجدتي وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ
يوم الخميس 7صفر 1429هـ
انتقلت الى رحمة الله ورضوانة المرحومة الحاجة مدينة عبدالرسول أل سليمان
(أم عباس مهدي أل سليمان)
(الجارودية)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ahmed

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ** 
*اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ** 



*يـــــاربِ يرحم الجميـــــع الموتى* 
*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون*  
*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم*

----------


## شوق الربيع

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * 
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## امواج البحر

[quote=روح الشرق;603792]للتصحيح 
قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 

"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ
يوم الخميس 7صفر 1429هـ
انتقلت الى رحمة الله ورضوانة المرحومة الحاجة زهراء حسن آل قويسم
(أم عبدالرسول حسن آل تريك)
 
((((للتصحيح: حرم أبو عبد الرسول آل تريك))))
ليست أم عبد الرسول
بل زوجة أبيه 
رحمها الله ورحم جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات
(القديح)
رحم الله من قرأ لها سورة الفاتحة وأهدى ثوابها ألى أرواح جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات.

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ** 
*اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ **




*يـــــاربِ يرحم الجميـــــع الموتى*

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون* 

*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ** 
*اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ **





*يـــــاربِ يرحم الجميـــــع الموتى*


*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون* 


*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ندى الصباح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ
يوم الجمعه 8 صفر 1429هـ
انتقل الى رحمة الله ورضوانة المرحوم الحاج سيدعلي سيدعلوي الصاخن
(أبوسيدسلمان)
(القطيف-مياس)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## أسرار الليل

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ** 
*اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ **





*يـــــاربِ يرحم الجميـــــع الموتى*


*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون* 


*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ
يوم الجمعه 8 صفر 1429هـ
انتقل الى رحمة الله ورضوانة المرحوم الحاج علي عاشور السبع
(أبومنصور)
(القطيف-الدبابية)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## لحن الخلود

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ
اليوم السبت 9صفر1429هـ
انتقل الى رحمة الله ورضوانة المرحوم الحاج جاسم مهدي آل عباس 
(ابوعلي)
(الشويكة)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ
يوم الجمعه 8صفر 1429هـ
انتقلت الى رحمة الله ورضوانة المرحومة الشابة السعيدة نهاون وهب الربيع
(زوجة علي احمد العمران)
(صفوى)
منتديات الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ** 
*اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ **




*يـــــاربِ يرحم الجميـــــع الموتى*

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون* 

*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم*

----------


## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ
اليوم السبت 9صفر1429هـ
انتقل الى رحمة الله ورضوانة المرحوم الحاج عبدالله احمد الموسى
(ابوسمير)
(التوبي)
منتديات الناصرة  تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد
﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾
ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## وردة المستقبل

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*


رحم الله أموات المؤمنين جميعا ومن بينهم والداي الحاج احمد ال سرير ابو يوسف

----------


## منى الروح24

انتقل إلى رحمة الله الحاج 
﴿ علي بن أحمد بن حسين الفرج﴾ 
«أبو أحمد»
عن عمرٍ ناهز (70) سنة .

(من اهالي العواميه)
 

 
وذلك يوم السبت 09صفر 1429هـ - الموافق لـ 16/2/2008م 

ستقام الفاتحة على روحه : 


للرجال : حسينية العباس
بالجميمه 




تغمد الله الفقيد السعيد بواسع رحمته وأسكنه فسيح جناته مع محمد صلى الله عليه وآله الطيبين الطاهرين.



﴿ إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ ﴾

** رحم الله من يقرأ لروحه وأرواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات الفاتحة **
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾**مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*


رحم الله أموات المؤمنين جميعا

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------

